# HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!​*Ohne Gewähr, Informationen auf Grund von Kontakten zu informierten Kreisen und Teilnehmern, nach deren Wahrnehmung.

*In ihrer unermesslichen Weisheit haben die Delegierten und Funktionäre das weiter vegetieren des DAFV für viel Kohle ohne richtige Leistung mehrheitlich beschlossen..*

Weiter wie bisher also nach anderthalb Jahren Rechtskraft:
Keine Leistung im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns für viel Geld..

Morgens bei den Begrüßungen gab es mehrere Grußworte..

Holger Ortel meinte, der DAFV solle sich mehr als Mitglied in die Arbeit beim DFV einbringen.

Da der DAFV bisher die Beitragserhöhung beim DFV blockiert habe, werde nun eine Sonderumlage fällig, die den DAFV ca. 7.000 Euro kosten würde - die könnten auch in 2 Raten bezahlt werden...

Und er hoffe, dass sich der DAFV auch in Europa, beim neuen Beirat, mal einbringen würde.....

Gerd Konrad, Ministerialdirektor des BMEL, sagte bei seiner Begrüssung, wenn das nächste Mal auch mal rechtzeitig der Termin vom DAFV beim Ministerium vorliege, wäre auch der Minister gerne gekommen 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Nicht mal das kriegen die hin???? 3 Geschäftsführer, 6 Angestellte, 13 Präsidiumsmitglieder?)._

Nachmittags gings dann los. 

Obwohl wegen der mangelhaften Einladung eigentlich eh kein Beschluss gültig ist, wurde mehrheitlich die Beschlussfähigkeit festgestellt, es hat sich NICHT EINER DER LANDESVERBÄNDE deswegen beschwert..
_(Anmerkung von mir: Da capo, ihr Abnicker)_

Der Finanzbericht 2013 wurde genauso mehrheitlich genehmigt wie die Entlastung des Präsidiums und der Haushaltsplan für 2015.
_(Anmerkung von mir: Immer noch nix gelernt...)._

4 oder 5 Juristen haben nun in einer Pause zusammen mit dem Präsi von NDS wohl ausgemacht, dass Niedersachsen doch die ausstehenden Beiträge zahlen wird. Allerdings unter Vorbehalt mit genau definierten Bedingungen und Niedersachsen muss das Thema dann mit dem Finanzamt Hannover klären. Ist eine der Bedingungen dann nicht erfüllt, muss der DAFV die Kohle zurückzahlen 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Greif mal einer nackten Frau in die Tasche..........)_

Niedersachsen musste auch das Delegiertenmaterial unter Androhung rechtlicher Schritte von seiner Seite nehmen. Zukünftig werde es nur noch eine abgespeckte Form und Tischvorlagen geben 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Gehts noch peinlicher? Noch weniger Infos, noch mehr mauscheln, noch weniger Information seitens des DAFV - und die LV lassen sich das alles gefallen)_

Ein neuer Vizepräsident fand sich nicht!
Ein Revisor wurde neu gewählt.
Carl Dettmar wurde als Referent für Meeresangeln gewählt.

Die Anhebung des Mitgliedsbeitrages soll ja erst in der nächsten HV beschlossen werden, aber sicher ab 2016 kommen, daher wurde jetzt nicht darüber abgestimmt..

Dass man freiwillig eine Umlage 2015 bezahlen darf, das wurde abgestimmt und mehrheitlich angenommen.

Die Mitgliedschaft beim DOSB wurde gekündigt, obwohl die Mitgliedschaft im Fusionsvertrag festgeschrieben wurde. Man könne aber die Kündigung noch zurücknehmen, falls die 30.000 Zuwendung vom DOSB noch kommen würden 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Träumer....)_

Sowohl die nichtssagenden angelpolitischen Leitlinien wie auch die jetzt von "Handreichung" in "Empfehlung" umbenannten, internen Richtlinien zum Gemeinschaftsangeln (die ja keinerlei Außenwirkung haben, vor allem keine finanzrechtlichen in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit) wurden mehrheitlich abgenickt..

Ebenfalls haben die mehrheitlich zugestimmt, dass künftig die Landesverbände ihre Reisekosten zur HV komplett alleine tragen und der DAFV nichts mehr zahlt.
_ (Anmerkung von mir: Nicht nur, dass die also den Verband weiter finanzieren, eine freiwillige Umlage wie Beitragserhöhung zustimmen, nun also wird auch noch das Geld der organisierten Angelfischer weiter verschwendet, indem die LV dem DAFV diese Kosten auch noch abnehmen.)_

Die Finanzkommission, die Klatsche für Präsidium und Finanzvize, wurde auch beschlossen. Gleich 4 der beantragenden LV aus der Mauscheltruppe sollen sich aber beeilt haben zu versichern, dass das eben kein Misstrauen wäre - man benannte das dann wohl auch gleich in beratende Verwaltungsgruppe oder so ähnlich um..

Quinger wurde nicht abgewählt.

Ob der DSAV nun Mitglied im DAFV wäre oder nicht, ist noch nicht geklärt. 
Das müsse im Verbandsausschuss abgestimmt werden, wenns da schiefgeht, auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung.

Die Mitgliedschaft bei der CIPS würde ordentlich gekündigt werden, so dass DSAV und DMV den Antrag da auf Übernahme stellen könnten (auch wenn die nun noch nicht mal wissen, ob und wann der DSAV nun wirklich dabei ist, siehe oben).

Da der DAFV die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft aufgibt und somit nicht mehr an internationalen Angeln teilnehmen kann, entfiel auch der Antrag der LAV-Union Nord auf Überprüfung bei den Finanzbehörden 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Dass damit natürlich NICHT die ganzen Veranstaltungen unter DAFV-Regie in 2013 und 2014 aus dem Schneider sind, sollte jedem klar sein. Da müssen wohl nun Journalisten ran, die es wissen wollen und eben bei den Behörden nachfragen, wenns die Verbandler nicht interessiert oder die diese Gefahr ignorieren.)_

Da nun weiter die Beitragserhöhung 2016 kommen soll, wird nun wohl der Rheinische laut seinem Beschluss genauso kündigen müssen wie Weser-Ems, weil weiter Veranstaltungen gegen das BMF-Schreiben stattfinden sollen. 

Wir werden sehen..

*Ex-VDSF-Präsi Mohnert brüskiert*
Interessant und letztlich peinlich natürlich auch die Geschichte mit Peter Mohnert und dem Antrag, ihn zum Ehrenpräsidenten zu machen..

Dass ich kein Fan von ihm bin, weiss jeder.

Was da aber Präsidium und Präsidentin sich geleistet  haben, ist mehr als peinlich..

Er war ja anwesend, wohl eingeladen zur Ehrung und Ernennung als Ehrenpräsident.

Und obwohl jeder wusste, dass er zumindest bei den Ex-DAV-LV keine gute Resonanz zu erwarten hatte und viele VDSF-LV ja der Fusion nur zustimmten, um ihn loszuwerden, haben die das vom DAFV nicht vorher abgeklärt, sondern gemeint, das wird auch einfach abgenickt.

Und dann ganz dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut, als beim VA klar wurde, dass das nicht klappen wird - selbst der Vorschlag des Präsidiums/Geschäftsstelle, gleichzeitig auch Markstein zu ehren, fand keine Mehrheit.

Kein Wunder, dass Mohnert dann stinksauer abreiste.

Dass das aber ein weiterer Beleg für die "Kompetenz" des Präsidiums ist, so etwas so dilettantisch zu machen und nicht vorher abzuklären, das dürfte jedem klar sein.

So geht man nicht Leuten um, auch nicht mit einem Ex-Präsi Mohnert, auch nicht bei dem ganzen Schaden, den er für Angler und das Angeln angerichtet hat.
*NUR PEINLICH!*

*Maulkorb: 
Möglichst wenig und möglichst spät informieren*
Genauso peinlich natürlich die Geschichte, dass das Präsidium des DAFV dem LSFV-NDS eine Unterlassungsklage oder Abmahnung anhängen wollte, wenn er nicht die Dokumente des Delegiertenmaterials, die zur Information der Mitglieder auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS zu finden waren, offline nehmen würde.

Unter anderem wohl mit Hinweisen auf DAFV-Copyright z. B. an Fotos und Logo etc. - gehts eigentlich wirklich noch peinlicher?

Gibts einen noch billigeren Versuch, Informationen einer Öffentlichkeit vor zu enthalten und sich damit Diskussionen darüber zu entziehen?

Ist das die Transparenz, Öffentlichkeit, Information und Mitnahme, mit der Präsidium und Präsidentin meinen, neue Mitglieder gewinnen zu können??

Oder soll das nicht doch einfach ein Maulkorb sein, um unliebsame Diskussionen zu vermeiden?

*NUR PEINLICH!*

Und die abnickenden Landes- und Spezialverbände lassen sich das alles gefallen und applaudieren noch für die tolle Arbeit des DAFV....

*NUR NOCH PEINLICH!!*


*Keine qualifizierten Nachfolger?*
Da sich kein Nachfolger fand (auch nicht aus den Reihen des Ex-DAV) des als Vizepräsident zurück getretenen Dr. Meinelt vom Ex-DAV, ist das (geschäftsführende) Präsidium - nach dem Rausschmiss/Rücktritt zuvor von Bauersfeld - nun ein reines VDSF-Präsidium..

Interessant finde ich, dass bei über 600.000 Zahlern kein einziger gefunden werden konnte, der dieses Amt bekleiden will oder kann.

Ist immerhin so viel Verstand bei den Funktionären und Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischer vorhanden, dass sich das dann doch lieber keiner antun will, offiziell und öffentlich mit diesen Helden in Verbindung gebracht zu werden?

Oder ist es wirklich so schlimm, dass unter den über 600.000 Zahlern, den Funktionären und Delegierten, tatsächlich kein fachlich adäquater Nachfolger gefunden werden konnte?

Das wiederum würde natürlich auch vieles erklären...

*Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal unter Hinweis auf die Leistungen des Bundesverbandes und das jetzige, mehrheitliche abnicken der Landesverbände:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

*Das meint die Präsidentin*
Man kanns immer so oder so sehen, aber von dem, was da manche zu rauchen scheinen, hätt ich auch gerne was...
;-))))

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...leitsaetze-mit-grosser-mehrheit-verabschiedet

_Die "Leitlinien" wären in den Landesverbänden "ausgiebig diskutiert worden" ..._

Meine Frage dazu: Hat jemand was mitgekriegt von dieser Diskussion???

In welchen Landesverbänden wurde das überhaupt nur mal den Vereinen weitergeleitet?

Konnten die dazu ihre Meinung einbringen?

_Mit "verschiedenen, weiteren Beschlüssen" wäre die Grundlage für einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband geschaffen worden..._

Meint sie damit die Ehrenpräsidentengeschichte?

Dass sie keinen Ersatz für den zurück getretenen Vizepräsi gefunden haben?

Dass sie eine "freiwillige Umlage" beschlossen haben (wenns freiwillig ist, zu was abstimmen? Kann doch jeder zahlen, der dumm genug ist, ein totes Pferd mit Hafer mästen zu wollen...)..??

Die Beitragserhöhung 2016, die erst im November 2015 abgestimmt werden soll??

Den Maulkorb für die Niedersachsen und dass zukünftig nur noch das nötigste Delegiertenmaterial versendet werden soll und der Rest als Tischvorlage (damit keiner mehr Mauscheleien rechtzeitig mitkriegt??)??

Die Kündigung bei der CIPS?

Die Kündigung beim DOSB?

Was meinen die da nur?

Bzw.: 
Was  rauchen da nur, um zu so einer Beurteilung zu kommen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Einen herzlichen Dank nochmal an ALLE Funktionäre und Delegierte der Landes- und Spezialverbände*, die diesen Bundesverband mit diesem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag, dieser Satzung, diesem kompetenten Personal und den einwandfreien Finanzen, den klaren und anglerfreundlichen Zielsetzungen, der kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und, und, und..,
> den sie bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern beschert haben, und nicht dagegen gestimmt..
> 
> Das ist sicher ein sanftes Ruhekissen für diese Menschen:
> Zu wissen, was sie da für die organisierte Angelfischerei, ihre Vereine und die das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer  geleistet haben..



Thomas Finkbeiner



*PS:*
Bei den redaktionellen Artikeln zur Verbands"arbeit" freuen wir uns natürlich, wenn diese, auch im Wortlaut, weiter verbreitet werden und erlauben das ausdrücklich. Ein Link zu uns als Quelle wäre dabei Voraussetzung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wie immer öfter:
Was ich von von dieser Sitzung, diesen Delegierten und Funktionären  halte, kann ich wegen deutschen Rechtes nicht öffentlich schreiben....

Kein einziges Problem gelöst, nur alles verschoben..


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Oft hatte ich doch noch nicht unrecht (und wenn, gleich entsprechend und öffentlich dafür entschuldigt!), oder?...

Hoffentlich gibts mehr solche wie Dich, die da Verantwortung übernehmen und das so nicht mehr mitmachen.


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Was anderes war doch nicht zu erwarten.
Die hacken sich doch nicht gegenseitig die Augen aus.

Alles Schleimbeutel und Arschkriecher.


----------



## Blauzahn (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #t OK......sollte sich das wirklich Bewahrheiten so wie du es geschrieben hast so werde ich für mich die Konsquenzen daraus ziehen und meine Ämter niederlegen!!!!



Richtig, das müssen nur noch viel mehr begreifen.
Hinschmeissen, denn was "hier" gerade abgeht, kann man als normal denkender Mensch nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

Schaufel drauf
Glück Auf !


----------



## Blauzahn (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Umgekehrt ebenso.
> Das was im DAFV abgeht ...gespött in ganz Europa



Du missverstehst und verwechselst das "hier" mit dem AB |wavey:

"Hier" ist aber nicht das AB, sondern die Realität... in welcher ich in aller Regel lebe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

So, ihr kennt die Regeln:
Keine Anmache untereinander hier in den Diskussionen, auch wenns bei so emotionalen Themen schwer fällt.

Sonst Punkte.

Ab hier!
Danke

PS:
Entsprechende Beiträge gelöscht.
Danke Rene, für die Richtigstellung.


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Du missverstehst und verwechselst das "hier" mit dem AB |wavey:
> 
> "Hier" ist aber nicht das AB, sondern die Realität... in welcher ich in aller Regel lebe.



Ah, sorry.


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

[edit by Admin: Siehe oben]
Was ist jetzt anders als vorgestern?
Genau, NICHTS!!!!

Oder wie der Threadtitel so schön sagt: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!

Also: Augen zu, Portemonnaie auf und durch, ihr lieben organisierten Angelfischer Deutschlands!!! Ihr habt den gesamten Respekt aller Nicht(-mehr-)zahler im Lande dafür, dass ihr egal, was auch kommt, nicht den Glauben daran verliert, dass es alles nur noch schlimmer wird, solange diese organisierte Form der Geldvernichtung weiter existiert und dafür, dass ihr den Mut nicht verliert, euch das Elend weiter mit ansehen zu wollen, koste es euch, was es wolle.

Leute, ich bin stolz auf euch, dass ihr solche mutigen Delegierten habt, die einen Schrecken ohne Ende mitansehen wollen, statt durch ein schnelles Ende einen Neuanfang auf verseuchter Erde mit Trümmern und Ruinen zu wagen :q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich Frage mich gerade wieviel Angler wohl die Niederländer ertragen können?^^


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Die setzen sich morgen mit den Dänen zusammen und beratschlagen die Einführung einer Angelrutenmaut oder so:m


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Hihi, 14 Gäste hier drin. Da prügeln sie sich jetzt wohl um die Hotel-WLAN-Kapazitäten


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

An die Gäste, Teilnehmer der DAFV HV:

#q#6

Ihr seit Spitze.:#2:


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



> Da prügeln sie sich jetzt wohl um die Hotel-WLAN-Kapazitäten



Glaube ich nicht, zu der Uhrzeit werden die Spesen verfuttert und dann gehts in ne Kaschemme, eventuell noch irgendwo Boxen gucken!

Jürgen


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Tja, könntest Du recht mit haben.
Männer mit Ehre würden sich ja auf ihr Zimmer verkriechen und bitterlich weinen :m


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hihi, ...



Mir ist nicht nach lachen...
 Sogar NDS ist umgekippt. #d

 Dann sollen sich die LVs mal warm anziehen, wenn sie nun den Vereinen erklären müssen, dass sie mehr Kohle brauchen um den BV zu füttern.

*Eine Schande für deutsche Angler sind sie, sonst nichts!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Anständige Angler haben damit nix zu tun, also auch keine Schande für Angler!

Da gehts nur um organisierte Angelfischer - diese Trennung wird mir nach dieser Sitzung immer wichtiger!


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Tja Leute, fragt nicht, was ihr für eure Verbände tun könnt, fragt doch mal, was eure Verbände für euch tun:m:q:q:q


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Gelöscht


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich glaub's nicht |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht nach lachen...
> Sogar NDS ist umgekippt. #d
> 
> Dann sollen sich die LVs mal warm anziehen, wenn sie nun den Vereinen erklären müssen, dass sie mehr Kohle brauchen um den BV zu füttern.
> ...




Hahaha, der Witz ist gut.


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Leute, ich bin raus für heute.

Ich mach jetzt 'nen flotten Dreier mit dem Fernseher und nem richtig guten schottischen Whisky, ausnahmsweise tatsächlich mal kein Single Malt sondern einen Blend, den ich mir extra für einen Abend wie diesen aufgespart habe :m :vik::vik::vik:

Und, @kati: ich kann nur noch lachen!!!!

Ich wünsche mir gerade, dass die alle ein Jahr mit 'nem Tatoo auf der Stirn rumlaufen, wo DAFV drauf steht. Dann hätte ich immer wieder was zu lachen, wenn ich so einen sehe :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich mach mir jetzt auch nen Schnappes auf - und dann mal in Ruhe überlegen........


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Nochmal mein Glückwunsch für die erneute Bestätigung der Kompetenz und Anglerfreundlichkeit der Delegierten und Funktionäre der den DAFV tragenden Landes- und  Spezialverbände:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Einen herzlichen Dank nochmal an ALLE Funktionäre und Delegierte der Landes- und Spezialverbände*, die diesen Bundesverband mit diesem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag, dieser Satzung, diesem kompetenten Personal und den einwandfreien Finanzen, den klaren und anglerfreundlichen Zielsetzungen, der kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und, und, und..,
> den sie bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern beschert haben, und nicht dagegen gestimmt..
> 
> Das ist sicher ein sanftes Ruhekissen für diese Menschen:
> Zu wissen, was sie da für die organisierte Angelfischerei, ihre Vereine und die das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer  geleistet haben..



Wie vorausgesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass die am Ende (wieder mal) alles abnicken - es muss ja am Ende der organisierte Angelfischer bezahlen.
> 
> Die Sachsen mit ihrem offenen Brief (keine Beitragserhöhung etc.) werden genauso umfallen wie bei der (Kon)Fusion, der LSFV-SH wird ne Möglichkeit finden, wie er seinen organisierten Angelfischern sowohl die Kohle für den Seekauf wie auch für Beitragserhöhung zusammen mauschelt, Weser-Ems wird am Ende auch wieder mit seinem Präsi stimmen (die sind ja auch beim VDSF damals umgefallen bei der (Kon)Fusion), für die Ex-DAV-LV ist Frau Dr. eh die letzte Chance, das klappt schon, keine Panik ;-)))
> 
> Wenns gegen Angler und das Angeln gehen soll, werden sie schon wieder wie immer die Mehrheiten zusammen kriegen..





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das sind geübte Abnicker, die trotz der Nullleistung seit Rechtskraft immer noch den Verband wollen, die werden das schon irgendwie schaukeln - egal wie viele am Ende dann noch drin bleiben...
> 
> Deutschland, einig Anglerland - haben sie bis jetzt doch erstklassig hingekriegt ;-))


----------



## ...andreas.b... (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Männer mit Ehre würden sich ja auf ihr Zimmer verkriechen und bitterlich weinen :m


Echte Männer weinen nicht und Männer mit Ehre würden sich erschiessen!


----------



## Mafiatorte (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Moin,

also ich bin ja jetzt noch nicht so lange dabei, habe diese Verbandsgeschichte also auch nur so "im nachhinein" mitbekommen.

Das dass alles so weiterläuft wundert mich allerdings auch nicht wirklich, da bei einigen Leuten die ich in meinem ja bisher relativ kurzen Leben als Angler getroffen habe noch nicht einmal angekommen ist, dass es mittlerweile nur noch einen "Bundesverband" gibt 

Da wird das mit dem "Aufruhr von unten" doch eher schwierig.

Mal gucken, aber ich glaub das mit dem Verein spar ich mit erstmal...

einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wenn Du keinen Verein brauchst wegen der Gewässer, ists immer besser ein anständiger Angler zu sein als organisierter Angelfischer - also gute Entscheidung von Dir..


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wofür hat der DAV damals eigentlich solange verhandelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wofür hat der DAV damals eigentlich solange verhandelt?


Damit sie ihren organisierten Angelfischern das geben konnten, was sie meinten, das die wollten - oder so:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

Und hat sich ja alles bestätigt, passt alles..

Glückwunsch dazu..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Einen herzlichen Dank nochmal an ALLE Funktionäre und Delegierte der Landes- und Spezialverbände*, die diesen Bundesverband mit diesem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag, dieser Satzung, diesem kompetenten Personal und den einwandfreien Finanzen, den klaren und anglerfreundlichen Zielsetzungen, der kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und, und, und..,
> den sie bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern beschert haben, und nicht dagegen gestimmt..
> 
> Das ist sicher ein sanftes Ruhekissen für diese Menschen:
> Zu wissen, was sie da für die organisierte Angelfischerei, ihre Vereine und die das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer  geleistet haben..



Wie vorausgesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass die am Ende (wieder mal) alles abnicken - es muss ja am Ende der organisierte Angelfischer bezahlen.
> 
> Die Sachsen mit ihrem offenen Brief (keine Beitragserhöhung etc.) werden genauso umfallen wie bei der (Kon)Fusion, der LSFV-SH wird ne Möglichkeit finden, wie er seinen organisierten Angelfischern sowohl die Kohle für den Seekauf wie auch für Beitragserhöhung zusammen mauschelt, Weser-Ems wird am Ende auch wieder mit seinem Präsi stimmen (die sind ja auch beim VDSF damals umgefallen bei der (Kon)Fusion), für die Ex-DAV-LV ist Frau Dr. eh die letzte Chance, das klappt schon, keine Panik ;-)))
> 
> Wenns gegen Angler und das Angeln gehen soll, werden sie schon wieder wie immer die Mehrheiten zusammen kriegen..





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das sind geübte Abnicker, die trotz der Nullleistung seit Rechtskraft immer noch den Verband wollen, die werden das schon irgendwie schaukeln - egal wie viele am Ende dann noch drin bleiben...
> 
> Deutschland, einig Anglerland - haben sie bis jetzt doch erstklassig hingekriegt ;-))


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Bitte steinigt mich nicht, aber worum handelt es sich bei dem CIPS?

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, führen die Kostenumlagen, die auf die Vereine abgewälzt werden, sicherlich zum Anstieg der Vereinsbeiträge - zusätzlich zu den steigenden Verbandsbeiträgen versteht sich... Dann hätte ich auch in meinem alten VDSF-Verein bleiben können.... (*hust*)

Ich stimme Spodsberjg zu. Viele Angler haben einfach keine Alternative - die Gewässerpolitik macht aus vielen zwangsrekrutierte Organisierte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

CIPS ist der internationale Wettangelverband


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Die ganzen Jahre? Nene, das wäre ne Sache von 5 Minuten gewesen.

DAV kündigen. Beitrittserklärung VDSF unterschreiben. Fertig.
Hätte sogar eine Menge Kohle gespart.


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ok danke.



Sharpo schrieb:


> DAV kündigen. Beitrittserklärung VDSF unterschreiben.


Und sich damit dem "Restriktionswahn" unterwerfen?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wofür hat der DAV damals eigentlich solange verhandelt?


Eigentlich dafür, dass:

_● das Angeln in all seinen Formen erhalten bleibt und gefördert wird
● als anerkannter Naturschutz- und Umweltverband alle Rechte wahrgenommen werden, um
die Interessen der Mitglieder zu vertreten;
● die Leistungen des Verbandes zur Förderung des Gemeinwohls besser gewürdigt werden;
● gemeinsam mit allen Beteiligten des Fischereisektors wirkungsvoll auf der Grundlage
fachlich fundierter, wissenschaftlich abgesicherter Argumentation für die Unverzichtbarkeit
der Fischerei im allgemeinen und insbesondere der Angelfischerei in Deutschland und
Europa gekämpft wird;
● der Zugang für junge Menschen zum Angeln erleichtert und attraktiver wird;
● die Führungs- und Verwaltungsstrukturen des Verbandes eine effiziente qualifizierte Interessenvertretung
der Angelfischer auf europäischer und nationaler Ebene gewährleisten;
● eine nicht zeitgemäße Fischereigesetzgebung den schützenden und schonenden Umgang
der Angelfischer mit der Natur nicht mehr in Frage stellt und neue fischereiwissenschaftliche
Erkenntnisse die überholte Verbotsgesetzgebung aufbrechen;
● alle bestehenden Spezialverbände ihr besonderes Engagement noch besser entfalten können
und das Angeln für Menschen mit Behinderung gefördert wird;
● die Castingsportler des Verbandes ihre Aktivitäten zur Gewinnung begeisterungsfähiger
Nachwuchssportler zielgerichtet koordinieren können;
● ein die Kräfte bündelnder, großer europäischer Anglerverband als wirkungsvoller Interessenvertreter
der europäischen Anglerschaft etabliert werden kann;
● entstandene Brüche zwischen Organisationsstrukturen des Verbandes innerhalb der einzelnen
Bundesländer harmonisiert werden;
● der Gewässerfonds als freiwillige Vereinbarung zwischen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten
zur gemeinsamen anglerischen Nutzung von Gewässern über Verbands- und Landesgrenzen
hinweg die Voraussetzung bietet, die Angelfischerei möglichst freizügig und unbürokratisch
für viele Mitglieder des Verbandes zu gestalten. Die Erhaltung des Gewässerfonds
wird ausdrücklich gewünscht und unterstützt.
● die Angler national und international ihr anglerisches Können unter Beweis stellen und
vergleichen können. Dies betrifft die Veranstaltungen im Süß- und Salzwasserangeln sowie
im Casting. Der [Vereinsname] unterstützt die Teilnahme deutscher Angler an internationalen
Veranstaltungen der C.I.P.S. bzw. ICSF._


Aber dann kamen die Umkipper und Verbandszombies und haben das ganze ohne Rücksicht auf ihre Mitglieder und gesunden Menschenverstand durchgewunken und abgenickt.


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

Aalredl schrieb:


> Bitte steinigt mich nicht, aber worum handelt es sich bei dem CIPS?
> 
> Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, führen die Kostenumlagen, die auf die Vereine abgewälzt werden, sicherlich zum Anstieg der Vereinsbeiträge - zusätzlich zu den steigenden Verbandsbeiträgen versteht sich... Dann hätte ich auch in meinem alten VDSF-Verein bleiben können.... (*hust*)
> 
> Ich stimme Spodsberjg zu. Viele Angler haben einfach keine Alternative - die Gewässerpolitik macht aus vielen zwangsrekrutierte Organisierte.




Nene, erstmal müssen die Vereine die Beitragserhöhung ihrer LV abnicken.
Ansonsten bleiben die LV auf den Kosten alleine sitzen.

Aber die Angelvereine werden dies schon abnicken...



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Eigentlich dafür, dass:
> 
> _● das Angeln in all seinen Formen erhalten bleibt und gefördert wird
> ● als anerkannter Naturschutz- und Umweltverband alle Rechte wahrgenommen werden, um
> ...



Naja, die Umkipper und Verbandszombies  kamen aber nicht aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich frage mich nur, warum die Niedersachsen eingeknickt sind und zahlen - für mich absolut unbegreiflich. 

Wäre ich auf Vereins- oder Verbandsgewässer angewiesen,  wär nun für mich die Zeit gekommen, mein Angelgerödel einzumotten/wegzuwerfen. 

So'n Schiet darf man nicht durch Mitgliedsbeiträge unterstützen.


----------



## kreuzass (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

|muahah:

70 Jahr, blondes Haar...

Sorry für Offtopic.


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, warum die Niedersachsen eingeknickt sind und zahlen - für mich absolut unbegreiflich.
> 
> Wäre ich auf Vereins- oder Verbandsgewässer angewiesen,  wär nun für mich die Zeit gekommen, mein Angelgerödel einzumotten/wegzuwerfen.
> 
> So'n Schiet darf man nicht durch Mitgliedsbeiträge unterstützen.





Weil es keine rechtliche Handhabe für das Einbehalten der Gelder gibt. 
Bzw. für das einzahlen auf ein Treuhandkonto.
Ausserdem kündigt der DAFV die Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS.
Gefahr gebannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



> Gefahr gebannt.


*Nein!*

Weil es um die bereits stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen 2013/14 des DAFV geht, die sowohl laut Ausschreibung wie nach praktischer Durchführung gegen die bis dahin geltenden VDSF-Richtlinien, aber vor allem gegen das nach wie vor gültige Schreiben des BMF und die Maßgaben der AO verstossen haben, dazu noch über nicht in der Abrechnung des DAFV 2013 aufgetauchte Konten gemanaged wurden.

Wir bleiben da dran und werden das nachfragen bei den Behörden, wenn der DAFV seinen LV und Vereinen weiter durch Nichtstun das finanzrechtlich sichere Durchführen solcher Veranstaltungen verweigern will.

Denn wenn das die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet hätte, kann ab sofort dann jeder Verein wieder Angeln mit Platzmarkierung/auslosung, Setzkescher, Fische nicht töten, hohen Preis- und Startgeldern, Einzel- und Mannschaftswertung etc. durchführen, ohne seine Gemeinnützigkeit zu gefährden.

Ich verstehe nicht, wenn das so ist, warum das der DAFV nicht schon lange geklärt mit den Finanzbehörden, damit alle Vereine in den Genuss solcher Veranstaltungen kommen könnten, wie es dann Pflicht und Schuldigkeit der Verbandler wäre..

Und vor allem, warum das nicht jetzt auf der HV geklärt wurde, sondern statt dessen diese sinnlose, rein interne "Empfehlung zu Gemeinschaftsfischen" verabschiedet wurde, wenn das alles doch nach deren Ansicht finanzrechtlich doch  kein Problem ist, was sie 2013/14 gemacht haben.

Und, nochmal:
Warum sie das damit den Vereinen letztlich verweigern, solche Veranstaltungen auch rechtsicher durchführen zu können.

*Da wäre die HV genau der richtige Platz gewesen..*

Statt dessen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294737


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es um die bereits stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen 2013/14 des DAFV geht, die sowohl laut Ausschreibung wie nach praktischer Durchführung gegen die bis dahin geltenden VDSF-Richtlinien, aber vor allem gegen das nach wie vor gültige Schreiben des BMF und die Maßgaben der AO verstossen haben, dazu noch über nicht in der Abrechnung des DAFV 2013 aufgetauchte Konten gemanaged wurden.



Geh mal getrost davon aus, dass dies mit den Behörden geklärt wurde. Vielleicht nicht so ganz offiziell, um es an die große Glocke zu hängen. Alles war ein großes Missverständnis, nun hat man die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft abgegeben. Alle sind wieder Freunde. 

 Du hast doch selbst geschrieben: Auch der Minister wäre gern mal vorbeigekommen. #h

 Ich wette eine Kiste Schampus mit dir, dass da seitens der Behörden absolut gar nix passieren wird.

 Dieser Verein kann nur von innen zerlegt werden. Aber da gelten ganz offensichtlich die gleichen Macht(erhaltungs)mechanismen.

 Lehnt euch doch mal zurück und schaut euch an, wie diese Leute ihr Machtgefüge aufgebaut haben: Die Verbände pachten bzw. kaufen Gewässer (Wie die da wohl rankommen? |kopfkrat). Zu diesen haben nur Mitgliedsvereine Zugang. Damit überleben mittelfristig fast nur Vereine, die im Verband organisiert sind. 

 Und auf Verbandsebene Bezirk<->Land wird man sich meist schon einig. Man kennt sich.

 Es gelten die gleichen widerlichen Mechanismen, wie in der Parteienlandschaft. Leute mit alternativen Ideen haben keine Chance, an die Machthebel zu kommen.

 Das Schöne an der Sache: Den Angler muss das alles recht wenig interessieren, solange sein Vereinsvorstand gut verdrahtet ist und gut arbeitet. Ok, zahlen muss er :q.

 Anekdote am Rande: Eine Kollegin aus den USA lebt wegen eines Projekts ein halbes Jahr in Deutschland. Vorige Woche bekam sie Post von der GEZ. Sie kann kein Wort deutsch, muss aber Gebühren zahlen. Alles rechtens. So funktioniert Machterhalt in Deutschland (und leider auch anderswo)! |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Da gings um den BMEL - Minister, nicht um den Finanzminister - falsche Baustelle..

Da wurde nix geklärt, denn das wollte NDS ja vorgelegt haben und hats nicht bekommen vom DAFV.

Wir bleiben dran, keine Panik.

Denn wenns geklärt ist, wollen wir das wissen und öffentlich machen, damit das auch zukünftig dann wieder jeder Verein so gefahrlos machen kann.


----------



## Dunraven (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, warum die Niedersachsen eingeknickt sind und zahlen - für mich absolut unbegreiflich.



Sind sie ja nicht.
Wenn ich das was Thomas geschrieben hat richtig verstehe, dann war das wie folgt.

Niedersachsen hat Angst um seine Gemeinnützigkeit.
Um nicht angreifbar zu sein, wenn die DAFV Veranstaltungen zum Verlust selbiger beim BV - und evtl. den angeschlossenen LV - führt, haben sie das Geld auf ein Sperrkonto überwiesen. Sie sind ja zum zahlen verpflichtet, mit dem Sperrkonto sichern sie sich aber ja ab, damit es nicht heißt sie haben die Veranstaltungen mit ihrem Beitrag gefördert.

Jetzt hat Niedersachsen die Freigabe an die simple Forderung geknüpft, das sie halt nicht ihre Geminnützigkeit verlieren wegen den DAFV Angeln. Das soll der Bundesverband nur vorlegen, und zwar eben so das es auch rechtlich dicht ist. Das haben die bisher nicht gemacht, statt dessen hat die Frau Happach-Kasan einen Brief geschrieben in dem einen Haufen Sachen standen die gar nichts mit dem Problem zu schaffen hatten. Sie fand es ist damit erledigt, da sie wohl nicht kapiert hat das es um Landesgesetze und Tierschutzgesetz gar nicht geht. Also wurde weiter nicht bezahlt.

Nun wurde Niedersachsen ja mit rechtlichen Mitteln gedroht wenn sie nicht zahlen. Das kostet beiden Seiten Geld, so das beide es nicht unbedingt wollen, wenn es sich vermeiden läßt.
Die Forderung von Nds. ist ja ganz einfach. Sie wollen Rechtssicherheit.

Jetzt also wurde in der Pause von den Juristen besprochen,  das sie sich alle zusammensetzen werden und eben genaue Bedingungen für die Zahlung vereinbaren. Ich gehe davon aus das diese 4-5 Juristen diese Bedingungen so formulieren das für Niedersachsen nicht mehr die Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit besteht. Zumal die ja wohl auch mit ihrem Finanzamt klären werden was da in die Bedingungen rein muss. 

Damit ist dann ja die Forderung von Niedersachsen erfüllt. Mehr wollten die ja nicht, außer die Sicherheit das sie wegen der Zahlung nicht ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können.
Wenn das also damit erfüllt ist, ist der Grund für das zurückhalten erledigt. Dann müssen sie zahlen. Zumal sie es so oder so müssen, und eine teure Gerichtsverhandlung nur unnötig Geld verschlingt das Nds. deutlich sinnvoller für seine Mitglieder einsetzen kann. Deren Ziel war es ja nicht den Bundesverband in die Insolvenz zu treiben, sie sind nur ihrer Pflicht nachgekommen die Interessen ihres LV und seiner Mitglieder zu schützen. Das Mittel Sperrkonto war ja nur notwendig weil der BV die simple Forderung bis heute nicht beantworten konnte (weil sie die wohl immer noch nicht wirklich verstanden haben).

So zumindest habe ich das verstanden was Thomas bisher zu dem Thema geschrieben hat.  

Also nicht einknicken sondern Forderung wird erfüllt, dann gibt es das Geld. Stellt sich heraus das die Bedingungen nicht eingehalten werden, kommt das Geld zurück. Von daher ist dann eher der DAFV eingeknickt, wenn die das so unterschreiben. Weil die sich dann ja verpflichten den ihnen eigentlich zustehenden Beitrag zurück zu geben.

Ich persönlich vermute mal (wie gesagt, reine Vermutung), das diese Zusage, unabhängig davon ob der DAFV das Geld dann wirklich hat bzw. zurückzahlt (vermute eher das es dann doch zu rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen kommen würde), einer der Punkte ist die dafür sorgen das Nds. bezüglich Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit rechtlich außen vor ist.


----------



## Knispel (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Krass empfinde ich, das NDS unter Androhungen von Strafen untersagt wurde, die gute Berichterstattung aus dem BV zu unterlassen. Das wäre für mich ein Grund, dort die Kurve zukratzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Krass empfinde ich, das NDS unter Androhungen von Strafen untersagt wurde, die gute Berichterstattung aus dem BV zu unterlassen. Das wäre für mich ein Grund, dort die Kurve zukratzen.


Wieso krass?

Was erwartet ihr von Verbandlern, die halt im mauscheln, tarnen,  tricksen und täuschen geübt sind und sonst eher weniger von Kompetenz geküsst?

Etwa offene Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme?

In welchem eurer Vereine wurden denn die jetzt verabschiedeten angelpolitischen Richtlinien und die Empfehlung zum Gemeinschaftsfischen von eurem Landesverband öffentlich gemacht und diskutiert?

Welcher der Funktionäre und Delegierten eurer LV hat denn VOR der Abstimmung auch nur einmal die Vereine gefragt, in welche Richtung sie das gerne hätten??

Genauso wie nun auf schleichendem Weg nun die Beitragserhöhung kommt.

Frau Dr. hat zwar in meinen Augen immer noch keine Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern, und keinen richtigen Ein- und Durchblick ins organisierte Angelfischen.

Dass sie diese DAFV-Schafherde der organisierten Angelfischer mit alten, und/oder unfähigen Leuten an der Spitze aber so leicht manipulieren kann, und für Nullleistung für Angler und das Angeln am Ende noch mehr Geld kriegen wird für den BV, das hätte sie selbst sich wohl so kaum zu träumen gewagt.

Von daher:
Reschpekt, Frau Dr...


Und bezüglich Niedersachsen:
Da sieht man, wie dumm die organisierten Angelfischer sind..

Dass deren Präsidium nun für die Tr.... noch versucht, die Kohlen aus dem Feuer zu holen und die Gemeinnützigkeit zu sichern, statt sie ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen, ist für mich erstaunlich..

Ihr Präsidium wollte weitblickend den Austritt aus dem DAFV, den die in NDS organisierte Schafherde mehrheitlich verhinderte - was die immer auch meinten, von diesem Bundesverband erwarten zu können oder an Leistung zu bekommen.

Dafür zahlt das "intelligente" organisierte Angelfischervolk der Niedersachsen nun statt 4,50 Euro für den LV eben momentan 6,50 Euro  für LV und BV und zukünftig wohl dann ab 2016 
7,50 Euro bzw. noch mehr, da ja bereits Austritte bei Beitragserhöhung des DAFV angekündigt wurden und der geplante Euro Erhöhung damit schon wieder nicht reichen wird.

Und das alles waren Delegierte der Vereine und Bezirksverbände der "intelligenten," organisierten Angelfischer der Niedersachsen, die das so mehrheitlich gegen ihr weitblickendes Präsidium beschlossen hatten - für diese Dexxxx  wünschte ich mir nen Beitrag für den Bundesverband von 20Euro/Person...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Mauschelinterna gehören nicht ans gemeine Volk ausgeliefert


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> für diese Dexxxx  wünschte ich mir nen Beitrag für den Bundesverband von 20Euro/Person...


PS:
Das wünsche ich auch allen anderen organisierten Angelfischern, die ihren LV für deren (mehrheitliches) Verhalten auf der HV immer noch kein Feuer unterm Hintern machen..

Dafür wären eigentlich noch 100 Euro BV-Beitrag zu wenig..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gings um den BMEL - Minister, nicht um den Finanzminister - falsche Baustelle..



Ich glaube, dir ist nicht ganz klar, wie die Ministerien zusammenarbeiten. Wenn Minister A wünscht, dass Ministerium B sich in einer Sache in bestimmter Weise verhält, wird das normalerweise auf ganz kurzem Dienstweg abgestimmt.

 Das ist keine Vermutung, sondern Wissen. Ich bin da mal für Jahre als Consultant ein- und ausgegangen. #h



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn wenns geklärt ist, wollen wir das wissen und öffentlich machen, damit das auch zukünftig dann wieder jeder Verein so gefahrlos machen kann.


 
 Du erwartest allen Ernstes, dass dazu jemand ein öffentliches Statement abgibt, am Besten noch das Finanzministerium??? :vik:
 Bloß gut, dass meine Kaffeetasse schon leer ist. Ich hätte sonst wohl die Tastatur putzen müssen. 

 Es wird ganz einfach nichts passieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Und?

Wir gehen zuerst zu den zuständigen FA, die das bearbeiten und entscheiden *müssen* (Berlin, Leipzig und Hamburg sind das, soweit ich weiss ausm Kopp)....

Steuerdelikte sind Offizialdelikte, die müssen bei Kenntnis tätig werden.

Ob und was die dann entscheiden und/oder mit ihren Länder- oder dem Bundesministerium ausmachen, werden wir dann in aller Ruhe abwarten.

Ebenso, ob dann die Veranstaltungen, wie vom DAFV behauptet, nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden.

Dann kann wieder jeder Verein das so machen.

Allen ist geholfen.. 

Denn schliesslich behauptet der BV ja, das wäre alles ok - und die würden ja ihre sie bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer nicht falsch informieren, oder?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn wenn das die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht gefährdet hätte, kann ab sofort dann jeder Verein wieder Angeln mit Platzmarkierung/auslosung, Setzkescher, Fische nicht töten, hohen Preis- und Startgeldern, Einzel- und Mannschaftswertung etc. durchführen, ohne seine Gemeinnützigkeit zu gefährden.



Wenn das der BV nicht hinkriegt, das offiziell zu klären, helfen wir halt dran arbeiten, mit Informationen bei den zuständigen Behörden und mit Öffentlichkeit herstellen, dass dies im Sinne des BV und der organisierten Angelfischer geregelt wird.

Die ja diesen BV mehrheitlich durch ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre wieder gerade frisch auf der HV in seinem Tun und Handeln so bestärkt haben.


----------



## JourFX (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich finde erst einmal toll, das hier informiert wird. Ich würde mir auch mehr Transparenz für die Öffentlichkeit wünschen. Noch besser gefallen würde es mir, wenn die "journalistische" Berichterstattung hier im Anglerboard Wertfrei passieren würde. Man kann auch mit Fakten aufklären ohne immer wieder zu erklären, das man aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht schreiben kann, was man von (unbekannten) Anglern hält, der evtl. nur gerne in nem lokalen Verein ist. Die Formulierung als solche ist ja im Grunde schon beleidigend genug.
Und das in der Ebene, egal ob Politik, Verbänden oder Wirtschaft die eine Krähe der Anderen kein Auge aushackt ist ja jetzt nichts neues und auch nicht exklusiv den Anglern beschert. Hundekacke bleibt einfach Hundekacke, auch wenn man ein Schleifchen drumherum macht. Ich fühle mich jedenfalls mit einem Bundesverband besser als ohne. Dabei ist konstruktive Kritik von innen heraus aber allemal besser als Opposition von Außen, könnt ja im nächsten Brief an die Frau Doktor mal fragen, wie sehr ihre Partei noch gehör findet so von draußen...

Thank you for your attention and enjoy Fishing!


----------



## Winzelmaster (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft,
Ich denke es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit die alten Zöpfe abzuschneiden und das wäre dem DAFV jegliche finanzielle Grundlage zu entziehen. Dazu müßte natürlich jeder organisierte Angler seine Mitgliedschaft kündigen. Das hört sich erst einmal drastisch an aber ich meine dass jeder Angelverein sich “ schwarz “ über Wasser halten könnte. Geld ist bei denen da Oben das einzige Kriterium, nur wir haben die Macht ! So eine Revolution würde natürlich erstmal ein absolutes Chaos bedeuten aber an die Spitze von uns Petrijüngern gehört einfach jemand der mit Leib und Seele Angler ist. 
Das ist meine Meinung,
Liebe Grüße,
Marcell


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Winzelmaster schrieb:


> Das hört sich erst einmal drastisch an aber ich meine dass jeder Angelverein sich “ schwarz “ über Wasser halten könnte.


Wieso "schwarz":
Es gibt keinen Zwang für Vereine, sich in einem Landesverband  zu organisieren.

Schon gar nicht in einem, der einen solchen Bundesverband unterstützt.

Hat nix mit "schwarz" zu tun, sondern mit Vernunft, wenn man solche Landesverbände nicht mitfinanziert.

Die Hauptversammlung jetzt hat doch gezeigt, wohin das führt:
Immer mehr Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer für immer weniger Leistung..

Die Europaarbeit haben sie jetzt auf 2.500 Euro für ein ganzes Jahr gekürzt und dafür wollen sie noch mehr Kohle - was will man mit so einem Verband?

Lest euch durch, was dieser BV bisher geleistet hat für die ganze Kohle ausser Eigenverwaltung und fragt euch, wieso eure  Delegierten und Funktionäre die Trümmmertruppe noch immer finanzieren und warum EUER Verein IMMER Noch Landesverbände finanziert, die diesen BV finanzieren.

Es gibt jetzt schon genügend Vereine, die in keinem Verband sind - und wo es nicht um Verbandsgewässer geht, kann man problemlos raus.

Einfach abchecken, wie viele Vereinsmitglieder nur wegen Verbandskarten bei euch dabei sind - sinds nicht zu viele, könnt ihr ja problemlos raus und die in andere Vereine.

Ihr könnt alles nachlesen, was der BV geleistet hat und was das kostet und was jetzt beschlossen wurde....

Es liegt an euch......

Stellt Anträge in euren Vereinen, aus dem jeweiligen LV raus zu gehen, wenn der nicht beim Bundesverband kündigt.

So wie auch der bayrische Bezirksverband Mittelfranken bei seinem Landesverband gekündigt hat, falls die zurück in den BV wollten.

Bayern ist raus aus dem BV (man staune: Ohne jeden Schaden haben die ne Menge Kohle gespart..).. 
Auch der VfG aus Baden-Württemberg hat beim Bundesverband gekündigt, der Rheinische und Weser-Ems haben Beschlüsse ihrer HV, dass sie beim DAFV kündigen müssten (Beitragserhöhung, weiterführen Wettangeln im Sinn  der AO)

Geht also alles, ist nix zementiert.


----------



## Winzelmaster (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Danke Thomas für die Aufklärung.  Ein großes Problem unserer Zeit ist auch, dass jeder es sich so bequem wie möglich macht, zahlt einfach und duldet.Und das betrifft leider nicht nur uns Angler.
Wir brauchen Eier.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ostern kommt doch erst noch und Frauen mit Eiern.....#d (Kopfkino aus)


Offtopic an:
Eierstöcke?
Oder doch lieber Rührei..??
:q:q:q
Offtopic aus ..

Damit man auch mal lachen kann und nicht nur heulen müsste angesichts dieser HV..


----------



## daci7 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Diese HV erinnern doch irgendwie immer an große politische Gipfel - Volker Pispers hat das mal gut zusammengefasst:

"Das ist als ob sich ein Haufen Alkoholiker, die sich geschworen haben nüchtern zu bleiben, nach einem Jahr bei nem Kasten Bier und ein paar Flaschen Schnaps treffen um zu überlegen wie es denn weitergehen soll."

Nur das sich "unsere" Alkoholiker nicht einmals mehr etwas vornehmen ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



JourFX schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich jedenfalls mit einem Bundesverband besser als ohne. Dabei ist konstruktive Kritik von innen heraus aber allemal besser als Opposition von Außen,



Mit einem richtigen BV für Angler mag das sicher zutreffen.

Mit dem jetzigen DAFV habe ich dagegen eher einen Bremsklotz an den Hacken..Ideologie wie Wille zur Veränderung von vorgestern.

Frag mal,was aus den konstruktiven Kritikern innerhalb der Verbände geworden ist !

Da wirst du wenns ganz dumm läuft schneller zur Persona non grata als dir lieb ist.

Irgendwann haben selbst die sachlich argumentierenden Praktiker mal die Schnauze gestrichen voll und geben entnervt auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich würde als organisierter Angelfischer jetzt als erstes mal über meinen Verein schriftlich fragen lassen, ob mein Landesverband tatsächlich (so blöde sein will und) diese freiwillige Abgabe 2015 bezahlen will - und dann, ob das Geld nicht besser im Land angelegt wäre statt für diesen Bundesverband und ob dafür schon der LV-Beitrag und am Ende der Vereinsbeitrag erhöht werden muss...

Fragen kost ja zuerst mal nix..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Komm Thomas, als ich vor 2 Tagen in einem anderen Thread auf die angekündigte Beitragserhöhung im LSFV SH hinwies, hieß es "OT". Sehe ich nicht so! Denn das war, nachdem die Delegierten und die dazugehörige Reisegruppe, bereits in Berlin erste Gespräche geführt haben. Zudem verwies man im dortigen Forum gleich darauf hin, dass die anstehende Erhöhung ohne Sponsoren keine 3 Jahre reichen würde. Vermutlich wusste man zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits, dass zukünftig die Reisekosten selbst übernommen werden müssen (also durch die LV). Somit wird die angekündigte Erhöhung vermutlich gerade mal die Reisekosten im LSFV SH decken. Naja, und gelogen haben die ja auch nicht mit dem Satz "alles wird teurer" (BV, Reisekosten etc.). Und die organisierten Angler werden auch noch die Umlage für den Westensee zahlen. Und Ihr redet (träumt) hier davon, dass die Vereine die LV verlassen sollen? Oder die Angler die Vereine? Die werden alle ihre Vorsitzenden weiterhin auf Händen um die Verbands- und Vereinsgewässer tragen. Die Mitglieder werden zudem weiterhin alles zahlen. Mein (Ex-) Verein - der AV Forelle in Bad Bramstedt - hat ja auch erst die Beiträge erhöht, so dass ich als Konsequenz daraus gekündigt habe. Ich möchte die Delegierten hier im LSFV SH einfach nicht mehr unterstützen. Jedoch werden mir leider nur wenige folgen (3 Kumpels sind den Schritt mit mir gemeinsam gegangen). Allerdings haben wir hier mit Elbe, Stör, Alster und Ostsee (noch?) ausreichend freie Gewässer in der Umgebung. Diese Möglichkeit haben jedoch nicht viele. Das muss man zwingend respektieren. Ich vermute das über 90% der Angler nur aus Gewässergründen in Vereinen organisiert sind. Solange das mit den Gewässern so ist, werden die Verbände ihre Berechtigung haben und die Kohle verlangen können, die sie zum verbraten benötigen. Früher gab es zumindest eine Gegenleistung (wenn auch diskussionswürdige), heute den Huchen als "Fisch des Jahres" als PDF. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass nachfragen bei den Behörden bezüglich der Gemeinnützigkeit einen Stein ins rollen bringt. Auch wenn ich es mir wünsche und Dir dabei die Daumen drücke.#6


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

ziehen die das hier auch  in MV durch ?  Dann bin ich weg...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Keine Ahnung, Du kannst ja selber oder über Deinen Verein nachfragen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde als organisierter Angelfischer jetzt als erstes mal über meinen Verein schriftlich fragen lassen, ob mein Landesverband tatsächlich (so blöde sein will und) diese freiwillige Abgabe 2015 bezahlen will - und dann, ob das Geld nicht besser im Land angelegt wäre statt für diesen Bundesverband und ob dafür schon der LV-Beitrag und am Ende der Vereinsbeitrag erhöht werden muss...
> 
> Fragen kost ja zuerst mal nix..........


----------



## mathei (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Allerdings haben wir hier mit Elbe, Stör, Alster und Ostsee (noch?) ausreichend freie Gewässer in der Umgebung. Diese Möglichkeit haben jedoch nicht viele. Das muss man zwingend respektieren. Ich vermute das über 90% der Angler nur aus Gewässergründen in Vereinen organisiert sind. Solange das mit den Gewässern so ist, werden die Verbände ihre Berechtigung haben und die Kohle verlangen können, die sie zum verbraten benötigen. Früher gab es zumindest eine Gegenleistung (wenn auch diskussionswürdige), heute den Huchen als "Fisch des Jahres" als PDF.



Richtig da wo es Gewässerpool gibt die in LV-Hand sind zahlst du halt. Die Vereine in den alten Bundesländer kann ich hier nicht verstehen. Was ist die Gegenleistung deren LV.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Europaarbeit haben sie jetzt auf 2.500 Euro für ein ganzes Jahr gekürzt



Naja..dafür wird man im Gegenzug vom Umland gratis belächelt..

Dienen wir halt anderen zur Erheiterung

Immerhin etwas,was der Haufen erreicht hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Für 2.500.- Euro können die sich noch nicht einmal einen Übersetzer für die "Fisch des Jahres" Pressemitteilung leisten- und von denen kann das sicherlich auch keiner... Vermutlich will das in Europa allerdings auch niemand lesen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wird sich ändern,sobald dt.Verbandstugenden in EU Einzug halten..

Die würden sich schön bedanken..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



mathei schrieb:


> Richtig da wo es Gewässerpool gibt die in LV-Hand sind zahlst du halt. Die Vereine in den alten Bundesländer kann ich hier nicht verstehen. Was ist die Gegenleistung deren LV.



Das kann ich dir sagen: Die besitzen die attraktiven Gewässer. Entweder gepachtet oder gekauft. Teils auf Ebene der Bezirksverbände, teils auf Landesebene.

 Erlaubnisscheine nur für Mitglieder von Mitgliedsvereinen.

 Beispiel aus meiner Gegend (Mittelfranken):
http://www.fv-mfr.de/Fischereiverband_Mittelfranken/Seenland.html

 Zitat:
_"Preise:_
_Tageserlaubnisschein: 12 €_
_Wochenerlaubnisschein: 40 €_


_Preise für *aktive Mitglieder, die dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern* angeschlossen sind:_
_Jahreserlaubnisschein Fränkische Seen (40 Besuche): 40 €_
_(Ausgabe nur über den jeweiligen Vereinsvorstand)"_

 Es gibt hier nicht wenige Vereine, die selbst nur ein paar Tümpel besitzen, aber trotzdem gute Mitliederzahlen haben. Die Mitglieder treten dort wegen des Zugangs zu den Verbandsgewässern ein.

 Tritt der Verein aus, ist er tot.

 Anderes Beispiel aus dem Norden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291723


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich bin für die Zukunft optimistisch,  das alles gut wird.  Schließlich redet man nur noch mit Rechtsanwälten miteinander und "löst" die Probleme. Einig Deutschland,  einig Angelland. ...es lebe der DAFV:q


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Zukunft optimistisch,  das alles gut wird.  Schließlich redet man nur noch mit Rechtsanwälten miteinander und "löst" die Probleme. Einig Deutschland,  einig Angelland. ...es lebe der DAFV:q




Es kommt nur auf den Blickwinkel an.


----------



## Kouta (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Seit jahren hapere ich mit mir, ob ich einen Verein beitrete. Ich möchte aber für nichts mehr geld bezahlen, wenn die Leistung nicht passt. Für den Verein okay, aber für den lv und den bv ? Momentan nein danke. Da bleibe ich bei jahreskarten der altgewässer und rheinstrecken und bin so auch mal flexibel. 
Sofern man nicht den vollen betrag zahlen muss durch Kontakte,  passt es.

vllt. Wäre es doch am besten, wenn ma n sich zusammenschließt als freie angler in einem bundesweiten Verein,  der dann unsere Interessen vertritt. Mit steigender Mitgliederzahl findet jener auch mehr gehört und vllt erreicht man damit auch mal endlich eine Bewegung in den stagnierten lv`s und bv.

grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Noch was Interessantes aus der Verbandsausschusssitzung vor der HV aus Teilnehmerkreisen:

Da der DAFV dringend schon am 01.01. 2015 Kohle braucht und nicht hat, hätten sich spontan 3 Landesverbände bereit erklärt, ihre Zahlungen vorzuziehen (ob die da ihre Vereine gefragt haben vorher?):

Weser - Ems

Westfalen und Lippe

LSFV Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch was Interessantes aus der Verbandsausschusssitzung vor der HV aus Teilnehmerkreisen:
> 
> Da der DAFV dringend schon am 01.01. 2015 Kohle braucht und nicht hat, hätten sich spontan 3 Landesverbände bereit erklärt, ihre Zahlungen vorzuziehen (ob die da ihre Vereine gefragt haben vorher?):
> 
> ...




Brauchen die nicht.


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich denke Weser - Ems will raus ? Hat sich der Landwirt wieder durchgesetzt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Er will wohl anscheinend drinbleiben, sein LV hat eigentlich nen Beschluss, rauszugehen, wenn weiterhin Veranstaltungen wie 2013/2014 stattfinden..

Aber er als Finanzvize kann doch den BV nicht untergehen lassen ;.-)))

Ich will aber nicht schon wieder mit Rückgrat etc. anfangen...

Interessant finde ich, dass der LSFV-SH scheinbar genügend Reserven hat, um den BV zu retten, selber aber ne Beitragserhöhung braucht...

Und dass gerade Westfalen und Lippe, die nicht nur mit der dreifachen Anzahl notwendiger Delegierter, sondern auch noch mit zwei Gästen anreisten, anscheinend genug Kohle hat, um den BV mit zu retten, das wiederum wundert mich weniger ;-))


Das Chaos geht halt grade so weiter .....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ob die da ihre Vereine gefragt haben vorher?


 
So funktioniert Vereinsarbeit nun wiederum auch nicht. Die Vorstände entscheiden in der Regel eigenständig, ohne jedesmal zuvor die Mitglieder zu befragen. Deshalb sind sie Vorstände. Was sie tun müssen ist, die Mitglieder über ihre Entscheidungen und ggf. die Beweggründe zu informieren.

Die Mitglieder können dann halt bei nächster Gelegenheit entscheiden, ob sie einen neuen Vorstand wählen wollen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## kati48268 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch was Interessantes aus der Verbandsausschusssitzung vor der HV aus Teilnehmerkreisen:
> 
> Da der DAFV dringend schon am 01.01. 2015 Kohle braucht und nicht hat, hätten sich spontan 3 Landesverbände bereit erklärt, ihre Zahlungen vorzuziehen (ob die da ihre Vereine gefragt haben vorher?):
> 
> ...



Ich könnte kotzen! :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was sie tun müssen ist, die Mitglieder über ihre Entscheidungen und ggf. die Beweggründe zu informieren.



Mitglieder informieren?

Träumst Du?

Glaubst Du wirklich, wenn das nicht bei uns stehen würde, das hätte auch nur ein Mitglied in diesen 3 Landesverbänden erfahren?

Echt???

cooool..........
:g:g

Die 3 werden dann alle wahrscheinlich (sicher auch ungefragt) die freiwillige Umlage bezahlen an den BV - scheinbar habens die ja und brauchen das Geld nicht für ihre LV.
Und sicher werden die dann auch für die Beitragserhöhung trommeln 2016 - ist ja am Ende doch nicht ihre Kohle.....

Jemand dagegen wetten?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen! :e



Die Beitragserhöhung kommt bald.  
Und dann geht es weiter mit Naturchallenge und Edelkrebsprojekt.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So funktioniert Vereinsarbeit nun wiederum auch nicht. Die Vorstände entscheiden in der Regel eigenständig, ohne jedesmal zuvor die Mitglieder zu befragen. Deshalb sind sie Vorstände. Was sie tun müssen ist, die Mitglieder über ihre Entscheidungen und ggf. die Beweggründe zu informieren.
> 
> Die Mitglieder können dann halt bei nächster Gelegenheit entscheiden, ob sie einen neuen Vorstand wählen wollen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Sag ich ja. Brauchen die nicht.


----------



## torstenhtr (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So funktioniert Vereinsarbeit nun wiederum auch nicht. Die Vorstände entscheiden in der Regel eigenständig, ohne jedesmal zuvor die Mitglieder zu befragen. Deshalb sind sie Vorstände. Was sie tun müssen ist, die Mitglieder über ihre Entscheidungen und ggf. die Beweggründe zu informieren.



Jein, das ist keine vollständige, allgemeingültige Aussage. Die Rechte und Pflichten der Mitglieder und des Vorstands sind in der Satzung beschrieben. Für viele LV gilt: Der Vorstand kann über Beschlüsse von ihm übertragenen Angelegenheiten entscheiden - jedoch bestimmte Details wie Festsetzung von Beiträgen können nur in der Deligiertenversammlung beschlossen werden. Beschlüsse der Deligiertenversammlung sind für alle Organe und Mitglieder bindend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> J. Die Rechte und Pflichten der Mitglieder und des Vorstands sind in der Satzung beschrieben.



Satzung?
Fusionsvertrag?
Geschäftsordnung?
Hat beim DAFV doch nie jemand groß gekümmert, oder?
Siehe Einladung, Austritt DOSB,  etc..
Warum sollte das dann in den diesen DAFV tragenden LV groß anders sein?
Die machen das schon, keine Panik....


:g:g:g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen! :e



Und noch einer mit Würgereiz :banghead:

Fenster auf..Geld raus.. und ratzfatz im Verbandsmorast versickert.

Könnte man auch gleich anzünden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch was Interessantes aus der Verbandsausschusssitzung vor der HV aus Teilnehmerkreisen:
> 
> Da der DAFV dringend schon am 01.01. 2015 Kohle braucht und nicht hat, hätten sich spontan 3 Landesverbände bereit erklärt, ihre Zahlungen vorzuziehen (ob die da ihre Vereine gefragt haben vorher?):
> 
> ...



LSFV S-H? Ist doch alles kein Problem. Beitragserhöhung ist geplant, Umlage für den Kauf von neuen Gewässern wird sicherlich auch ohne Probleme gezahlt werden. Die Mitglieder sind doch alle ein Traum für jeden Verband und ein Vorbild für unterwürfiges Verhalten  So kommt die organisierte Anglerschaft in Deutschland voran. Nur so kann das Elend weiterhin Elend bleiben.

Ein großes Dankeschön an alle organisierten Angler in Schleswig- Holstein. Ihr zahlt Beiträge und rettet damit den Bundesverband und seid sogar so großherzig, eurem Verband zusätzlich die Gewässer zu finanzieren und 9 Delegierte und Freunde die Reise zur HV zu bezahlen. Vorbildlich! Einig Deutschland Angelland.

Weser - Ems? Herzlichen Glückwunsch liebe Angler. Raus mit der Kohle und danke im Namen der Huchen!

Westfalen/ Lippe? Herzlichen Glückwunsch für das selbstlose Verhalten. Weiter so liebe organisierte Angler....

Naja, und ich habe mich gefragt, wieso die Niedersachsen jetzt plötzlich zahlen. Aber dank eines sehr passenden Beispiel eines Delegierten (oder so, auf jeden Fall Teilnehmer der Reisegruppe), ist das jetzt sicherlich auch für alle nachvollziehbar. Denn wenn Niedersachsen in England Auto fahren, müssen sie auch dort links fahren, obwohl sie in Niedersachsen ja bekanntlich rechts fahren müssen (oder so ähnlich). Alles klar?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich komm hier kaum vom Telefon weg, es kommen immer mehr Berichte von Teilnehmern...

Auch von "Bier- und Thekengesprächen" - oft wichtiger als die Sitzung an sich....

Muss das alles irgendwie noch sortieren, traue mich aber jetzt schon zu sagen:
Wer davon träumte, dass nach der HV jetzt alles geregelt sei (von Finanzen, über CIPS, DSAV,  Zahlungen und Nichtzahlungen, Personal, Austritte, Insolvenz, Gemeinnützigkeit, Rechtmäßigkeit der Sitzung etc., etc.), der kann wohl in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten noch einiges Interessantes erwarten.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Hauptsache ich komme noch vom AB weg und kann vor Lachen noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen....


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich komm hier kaum vom Telefon weg, es kommen immer mehr Berichte von Teilnehmern...
> 
> Auch von "Bier- und Thekengesprächen" - oft wichtiger als die Sitzung an sich....
> 
> ...



Gehören die auch zu den Abnickern bei der HV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Sowohl als auch.....

Interessante Anmerkung dazu:
Es gab wohl mehrere LV, die auch jüngere Delegierte (also unter 60) dabei hatten...

Bei mehreren Abstimmungen, als LV-Präsidenten anmerkten, welche Karte gehoben werden soll, gingen komischerweise andersfarbige Karten hoch..

Irgendwas ist tatsächlich in Bewegung - ob das den Drang in den Abgrund noch aufhalten kann, wage ich nach den vielen Berichten von der HV inzwischen aber zu bezweifeln...

Bleibe dran und werde berichten...


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sowohl als auch.....*
> 
> Interessante Anmerkung dazu:
> Es gab wohl mehrere LV, die auch jüngere Delegierte (also unter 60) dabei hatten...
> ...



Dann verstehe ich nicht weshalb diese Leute (abnicker) sich dann bei Dir "auskotzen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich verstehe bei diesen Verbänden rund um den DAFV vieles nicht...

Zudem gabs ja unterschiedliche Abstimmungen mit sehr unterschiedlichem Stimmverhalten, das war beileibe nicht wie früher immer fast einstimmig..

Aber immer mehr meinen wohl, dass es wichtig wäre, dass wenigstens einige Infos zu finden sind, unabhängig ihrer eigenen Meinung/Stimmverhaltens.

Begrüsse ich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

Interessant und letztlich peinlich natürlich auch die Geschichte mit Peter Mohnert und dem Antrag, ihn zum Ehrenpräsidenten zu machen..

Dass ich kein Fan von ihm bin, weiss jeder.

Was da aber Präsidium und Präsidentin sich geleistet  haben, ist mehr als peinlich..

Er war ja anwesend, wohl eingeladen zur Ehrung und Ernennung als Ehrenpräsident.

Und obwohl jeder wusste, dass er zumindest bei den Ex-DAV-LV keine gute Resonanz zu erwarten hatte und viele VDSF-LV ja der Fusion nur zustimmten, um ihn loszuwerden, haben die das vom DAFV nicht vorher abgeklärt, sondern gemeint, das wird auch einfach abgenickt.

Und dann ganz dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut, als beim VA klar wurde, dass das nicht klappen wird - selbst der Vorschlag des Präsidiums/Geschäftsstelle, gleichzeitig auch Markstein zu ehren, fand keine Mehrheit.

Kein Wunder, dass Mohnert dann stinksauer abreiste.

Dass das aber ein weiterer Beleg für die "Kompetenz" des Präsidiums ist, so etwas so dilettantisch zu machen und nicht vorher abzuklären, das dürfte jedem klar sein.

So geht man nicht Leuten um, auch nicht mit einem Ex-Präsi Mohnert, auch nicht bei dem ganzen Schaden, den er für Angler und das Angeln angerichtet hat.
*NUR PEINLICH!*

Genauso peinlich natürlich die Geschichte, dass das Präsidium des DAFV dem LSFV-NDS eine Unterlassungsklage oder Abmahnung anhängen wollte, wenn er nicht die Dokumente des Delegiertenmaterials, die zur Information der Mitglieder auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS zu finden waren, offline nehmen würde.

Unter anderem wohl mit Hinweisen auf DAFV-Copyright z. B. an Fotos und Logo etc. - gehts eigentlich wirklich noch peinlicher?

Gibts einen noch billigeren Versuch, Informationen einer Öffentlichkeit vor zu enthalten und sich damit Diskussionen darüber zu entziehen?

Ist das die Transparenz, Öffentlichkeit, Information und Mitnahme, mit der Präsidium und Präsidentin meinen, neue Mitglieder gewinnen zu können??

Oder soll das nicht doch einfach ein Maulkorb sein, um unliebsame Diskussionen zu vermeiden?

*NUR PEINLICH!*

Und die abnickenden Landes- und Spezialverbände lassen sich das alles gefallen und applaudieren noch für die tolle Arbeit des DAFV....

*NUR NOCH PEINLICH!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Einen herzlichen Dank nochmal an ALLE Funktionäre und Delegierte der Landes- und Spezialverbände*, die diesen Bundesverband mit diesem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag, dieser Satzung, diesem kompetenten Personal und den einwandfreien Finanzen, den klaren und anglerfreundlichen Zielsetzungen, der kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und, und, und..,
> den sie bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern beschert haben, und nicht dagegen gestimmt..
> 
> Das ist sicher ein sanftes Ruhekissen für diese Menschen:
> Zu wissen, was sie da für die organisierte Angelfischerei, ihre Vereine und die das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer  geleistet haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Eines hab ich auch noch vergessen:
Da sich kein Nachfolger fand (auch nicht aus den Reihen des Ex-DAV) des als Vizepräsident zurück getretenen Dr. Meinelt vom Ex-DAV, ist das (geschäftsführende) Präsidium - nach dem Rausschmiss/Rücktritt zuvor von Bauersfeld - nun ein reines VDSF-Präsidium..

Interessant finde ich, dass bei über 600.000 Zahlern kein einziger gefunden werden konnte, der dieses Amt bekleiden will oder kann.

Ist immerhin so viel Verstand bei den Funktionären und Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischer vorhanden, dass sich das dann doch lieber keiner antun will, offiziell und öffentlich mit diesen Helden in Verbindung gebracht zu werden?

Oder ist es wirklich so schlimm, dass unter den über 600.000 Zahlern, den Funktionären und Delegierten, tatsächlich kein fachlich adäquater Nachfolger gefunden werden konnte?

Das wiederum würde natürlich auch vieles erklären...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht weshalb diese Leute (abnicker) sich dann bei Dir "auskotzen".



Ist nicht so ungewöhnlich..da gibts halt Parallelen Richtung Fraktionszwang..nach pol.Abstimmungen liest oder hört man tags darauf ja auch den einen oder anderen mit Gewissensbissen zu diesen Pseudodemokratischen Veranstaltungen.

Wenn ich schon lese, das LV Präsis darauf hinweisen,welche Karte gehoben werden soll...würg,man spekuliert da auf simpel funktionierende Gruppendynamik.

Und je enger der Zeitrahmen bei vollem Programm(wohlm.noch bei fehlendem /unvollst.Info Material),desto einfacher funktioniert diese Gleichschaltung.

Das gehorsame abnicken gilt quasi als vorausgesetzt,nickt man nicht,hast du bereits einen Suspekt Sticker am Revers..solche Mechanismen verändern sich nur langsam.


----------



## Franky (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

'Nen Vize haben die nicht finden können/wollen, aber 'nen Revisor???


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Es war einer der 4 Revisoren, der neu gewählt wurde.

Vielleicht meinte der, der DAFV geht vollends pleite, bevor er "arbeiten" muss?

So dass er dann eh nix mehr damit  zu tun hätte?

Wer kann schon "Gedanken"gänge von Funktionären und Delegierte nachvollziehen........???


----------



## Franky (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Naja, wundert mich nicht... Die Aufgaben eines Revisors, dann jetzt aus meinem Wissen heraus (hab so einen in der Family), und nicht mehr aus Wikipedia - aus Sicherheitsgründen lasse ich das auch unkommentiert:

In der Regel sind Revisoren direkt der obersten "Führungslinie" unterstellt und haben die Funktion der Vertrauensschaffung. Alle Prozesse sollen entsprechend Gesetz und Ordnung in der gesamten Organisation ablaufen.

Eine weitere wichtige Funktion ist die  Verhinderung arglistiger und trügerischer Handlungen einzelner Personen. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass solche vorsätzliche Handlungen meistens nicht 100% nachgewiesen werden können. 

Ebenfalls wichtiger Apekt: Transparenz schaffen. Nur bei vollem "Durchblick" sind Entscheidungen ganzheitlich als "richtig" anzusehen. Alle Faktoren sind nicht nur bekannt sondern auch nach möglichkeit tagesaktuell und können entsprechend berücksichtigt werden.

Darauf baut dann die Prüfung, Kontrolle und Überwachung der internen Prozesse auf. Besonders bei externen Prüfungen (Wirtschaftsprüfer etc.) kommt dem Revisor eine wichtige und unterstützende Funktion zu. Bei Kenntnis von nicht-adäquaten Handlungen und Umständen und entsprechender Unterlassung kann er tatsächlich auch rechtlich belangt werden.
www.der-betrieb.de/content/dft,200,334666,


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eines hab ich auch noch vergessen:
> Da sich kein Nachfolger fand (auch nicht aus den Reihen des Ex-DAV) des als Vizepräsident zurück getretenen Dr. Meinelt vom Ex-DAV, ist das (geschäftsführende) Präsidium - nach dem Rausschmiss/Rücktritt zuvor von Bauersfeld - nun ein reines VDSF-Präsidium..
> 
> Interessant finde ich, dass bei über 600.000 Zahlern kein einziger gefunden werden konnte, der dieses Amt bekleiden will oder kann.
> ...



Mich hat keiner gefragt.  :g


----------



## Honeyball (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

@Franky: Soviel also zur Theorie. Wenn Du ein Beispiel suchst, wie in der Praxis diese Theorie ins genaue Gegenteil verkehrt wird: Ich glaube, ich weiß da eins. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Man kanns immer so oder so sehen, aber von dem, was da manche zu rauchen scheinen, hätt ich auch gerne was...
;-))))

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...leitsaetze-mit-grosser-mehrheit-verabschiedet

_Die "Leitlinien" wären in den Landesverbänden "ausgiebig diskutiert worden" ..._

Meine Frage dazu: Hat jemand was mitgekriegt von dieser Diskussion???

In welchen Landesverbänden wurde das überhaupt nur mal den Vereinen weitergeleitet?

Konnten die dazu ihre Meinung einbringen?

_Mit "verschiedenen, weiteren Beschlüssen" wäre die Grundlage für einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband geschaffen worden..._

Meint sie damit die Ehrenpräsidentengeschichte?

Dass sie keinen Ersatz für den zurück getretenen Vizepräsi gefunden haben?

Dass sie eine "freiwillige Umlage" beschlossen haben (wenns freiwillig ist, zu was abstimmen? Kann doch jeder zahlen, der dumm genug ist, ein totes Pferd mit Hafer mästen zu wollen...)..

Die Beitragserhöhung 2016, die erst im November 2015 abgestimmt werden soll??

Den Maulkorb für die Niedersachsen und dass zukünftig nur noch das nötigste Delegiertenmaterial versendet werden soll und der Rest als Tischvorlage (damit keiner mehr Mauscheleien rechtzeitig mitkriegt??)

Die Kündigung bei der CIPS?

Die Kündigung beim DOSB?

Was meinen die da nur?

Bzw.: Was  rauchen da nur, um zu so einer Beurteilung zu kommen?


----------



## Knispel (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Man gut das man den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt der Sitzung hier nachlesen kann. Warum sagen die nicht einfach die Wahrheit ? Lebt Frau Dr. mit ihren Mannen in einer Scheinwelt ? Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Sendung Karl Eduart von Schnitzler´s : "Der schwarze Kanal" - den ich als "Wessi" empfangen konnte. Da wurde auch alles in höchsten Tönen gelobt ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Mit "verschiedenen, weiteren Beschlüssen" wäre die Grundlage für einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband geschaffen worden..._



Stark gestörte Wahrnehmung der Grundlage dürfte wohl eher passen.

Fusion war wann..?

Grundlagen jetzt ?

Interessante Vorgehensweise

Was hat man eigentlich in der dazwischen liegenden Zeit gemacht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Stark gestörte Wahrnehmung der Grundlage dürfte wohl eher passen.
> 
> Fusion war wann..?
> 
> ...


Gute Frage, haben wir ja auch schon gefragt und nie ne Antwort gekriegt (ging ja auch an alle LV, die waren ja anscheinend zufrieden mit der "Arbeit" des DAFV, wenn sie ihm jetzt auch noch Kohle vorschiessen bzw. freiwillig Umlage zahlen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

Und hier nochmal zusammengefasst, was bisher nach HV alles bekannt und/oder veröffentlicht wurde:
Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!​*Ohne Gewähr, Informationen auf Grund von Kontakten zu informierten Kreisen und Teilnehmern, nach deren Wahrnehmung.

*In ihrer unermesslichen Weisheit haben die Delegierten und Funktionäre das weiter vegetieren des DAFV für viel Kohle ohne richtige Leistung mehrheitlich beschlossen..*

Weiter wie bisher also nach anderthalb Jahren Rechtskraft:
Keine Leistung im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns für viel Geld..

Morgens bei den Begrüßungen gab es mehrere Grußworte..

Holger Ortel meinte, der DAFV solle sich mehr als Mitglied in die Arbeit beim DFV einbringen.

Da der DAFV bisher die Beitragserhöhung beim DFV blockiert habe, werde nun eine Sonderumlage fällig, die den DAFV ca. 7.000 Euro kosten würde - die könnten auch in 2 Raten bezahlt werden...

Und er hoffe, dass sich der DAFV auch in Europa, beim neuen Beirat, mal einbringen würde.....

Gerd Konrad, Ministerialdirektor des BMEL, sagte bei seiner Begrüssung, wenn das nächste Mal auch mal rechtzeitig der Termin vom DAFV beim Ministerium vorliege, wäre auch der Minister gerne gekommen 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Nicht mal das kriegen die hin???? 3 Geschäftsführer, 6 Angestellte, 13 Präsidiumsmitglieder?)._

Nachmittags gings dann los. 

Obwohl wegen der mangelhaften Einladung eigentlich eh kein Beschluss gültig ist, wurde mehrheitlich die Beschlussfähigkeit festgestellt, es hat sich NICHT EINER DER LANDESVERBÄNDE deswegen beschwert..
_(Anmerkung von mir: Da capo, ihr Abnicker)_

Der Finanzbericht 2013 wurde genauso mehrheitlich genehmigt wie die Entlastung des Präsidiums und der Haushaltsplan für 2015.
_(Anmerkung von mir: Immer noch nix gelernt...)._

4 oder 5 Juristen haben nun in einer Pause zusammen mit dem Präsi von NDS wohl ausgemacht, dass Niedersachsen doch die ausstehenden Beiträge zahlen wird. Allerdings unter Vorbehalt mit genau definierten Bedingungen und Niedersachsen muss das Thema dann mit dem Finanzamt Hannover klären. Ist eine der Bedingungen dann nicht erfüllt, muss der DAFV die Kohle zurückzahlen 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Greif mal einer nackten Frau in die Tasche..........)_

Niedersachsen musste auch das Delegiertenmaterial unter Androhung rechtlicher Schritte von seiner Seite nehmen. Zukünftig werde es nur noch eine abgespeckte Form und Tischvorlagen geben 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Gehts noch peinlicher? Noch weniger Infos, noch mehr mauscheln, noch weniger Information seitens des DAFV - und die LV lassen sich das alles gefallen)_

Ein neuer Vizepräsident fand sich nicht!
Ein Revisor wurde neu gewählt.
Carl Dettmar wurde als Referent für Meeresangeln gewählt.

Die Anhebung des Mitgliedsbeitrages soll ja erst in der nächsten HV beschlossen werden, aber sicher ab 2016 kommen, daher wurde jetzt nicht darüber abgestimmt..

Dass man freiwillig eine Umlage 2015 bezahlen darf, das wurde abgestimmt und mehrheitlich angenommen.

Die Mitgliedschaft beim DOSB wurde gekündigt, obwohl die Mitgliedschaft im Fusionsvertrag festgeschrieben wurde. Man könne aber die Kündigung noch zurücknehmen, falls die 30.000 Zuwendung vom DOSB noch kommen würden 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Träumer....)_

Sowohl die nichtssagenden angelpolitischen Leitlinien wie auch die jetzt von "Handreichung" in "Empfehlung" umbenannten, internen Richtlinien zum Gemeinschaftsangeln (die ja keinerlei Außenwirkung haben, vor allem keine finanzrechtlichen in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit) wurden mehrheitlich abgenickt..

Ebenfalls haben die mehrheitlich zugestimmt, dass künftig die Landesverbände ihre Reisekosten zur HV komplett alleine tragen und der DAFV nichts mehr zahlt.
_ (Anmerkung von mir: Nicht nur, dass die also den Verband weiter finanzieren, eine freiwillige Umlage wie Beitragserhöhung zustimmen, nun also wird auch noch das Geld der organisierten Angelfischer weiter verschwendet, indem die LV dem DAFV diese Kosten auch noch abnehmen.)_

Die Finanzkommission, die Klatsche für Präsidium und Finanzvize, wurde auch beschlossen. Gleich 4 der beantragenden LV aus der Mauscheltruppe sollen sich aber beeilt haben zu versichern, dass das eben kein Misstrauen wäre - man benannte das dann wohl auch gleich in beratende Verwaltungsgruppe oder so ähnlich um..

Quinger wurde nicht abgewählt.

Ob der DSAV nun Mitglied im DAFV wäre oder nicht, ist noch nicht geklärt. 
Das müsse im Verbandsausschuss abgestimmt werden, wenns da schiefgeht, auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung.

Die Mitgliedschaft bei der CIPS würde ordentlich gekündigt werden, so dass DSAV und DMV den Antrag da auf Übernahme stellen könnten (auch wenn die nun noch nicht mal wissen, ob und wann der DSAV nun wirklich dabei ist, siehe oben).

Da der DAFV die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft aufgibt und somit nicht mehr an internationalen Angeln teilnehmen kann, entfiel auch der Antrag der LAV-Union Nord auf Überprüfung bei den Finanzbehörden 
_(Anmerkung von mir: Dass damit natürlich NICHT die ganzen Veranstaltungen unter DAFV-Regie in 2013 und 2014 aus dem Schneider sind, sollte jedem klar sein. Da müssen wohl nun Journalisten ran, die es wissen wollen und eben bei den Behörden nachfragen, wenns die Verbandler nicht interessiert oder die diese Gefahr ignorieren.)_

Da nun weiter die Beitragserhöhung 2016 kommen soll, wird nun wohl der Rheinische laut seinem Beschluss genauso kündigen müssen wie Weser-Ems, weil weiter Veranstaltungen gegen das BMF-Schreiben stattfinden sollen. 

Wir werden sehen..

*Ex-VDSF-Präsi Mohnert brüskiert*
Interessant und letztlich peinlich natürlich auch die Geschichte mit Peter Mohnert und dem Antrag, ihn zum Ehrenpräsidenten zu machen..

Dass ich kein Fan von ihm bin, weiss jeder.

Was da aber Präsidium und Präsidentin sich geleistet  haben, ist mehr als peinlich..

Er war ja anwesend, wohl eingeladen zur Ehrung und Ernennung als Ehrenpräsident.

Und obwohl jeder wusste, dass er zumindest bei den Ex-DAV-LV keine gute Resonanz zu erwarten hatte und viele VDSF-LV ja der Fusion nur zustimmten, um ihn loszuwerden, haben die das vom DAFV nicht vorher abgeklärt, sondern gemeint, das wird auch einfach abgenickt.

Und dann ganz dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut, als beim VA klar wurde, dass das nicht klappen wird - selbst der Vorschlag des Präsidiums/Geschäftsstelle, gleichzeitig auch Markstein zu ehren, fand keine Mehrheit.

Kein Wunder, dass Mohnert dann stinksauer abreiste.

Dass das aber ein weiterer Beleg für die "Kompetenz" des Präsidiums ist, so etwas so dilettantisch zu machen und nicht vorher abzuklären, das dürfte jedem klar sein.

So geht man nicht Leuten um, auch nicht mit einem Ex-Präsi Mohnert, auch nicht bei dem ganzen Schaden, den er für Angler und das Angeln angerichtet hat.
*NUR PEINLICH!*

*Maulkorb: 
Möglichst wenig und möglichst spät informieren*
Genauso peinlich natürlich die Geschichte, dass das Präsidium des DAFV dem LSFV-NDS eine Unterlassungsklage oder Abmahnung anhängen wollte, wenn er nicht die Dokumente des Delegiertenmaterials, die zur Information der Mitglieder auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS zu finden waren, offline nehmen würde.

Unter anderem wohl mit Hinweisen auf DAFV-Copyright z. B. an Fotos und Logo etc. - gehts eigentlich wirklich noch peinlicher?

Gibts einen noch billigeren Versuch, Informationen einer Öffentlichkeit vor zu enthalten und sich damit Diskussionen darüber zu entziehen?

Ist das die Transparenz, Öffentlichkeit, Information und Mitnahme, mit der Präsidium und Präsidentin meinen, neue Mitglieder gewinnen zu können??

Oder soll das nicht doch einfach ein Maulkorb sein, um unliebsame Diskussionen zu vermeiden?

*NUR PEINLICH!*

Und die abnickenden Landes- und Spezialverbände lassen sich das alles gefallen und applaudieren noch für die tolle Arbeit des DAFV....

*NUR NOCH PEINLICH!!*


*Keine qualifizierten Nachfolger?*
Da sich kein Nachfolger fand (auch nicht aus den Reihen des Ex-DAV) des als Vizepräsident zurück getretenen Dr. Meinelt vom Ex-DAV, ist das (geschäftsführende) Präsidium - nach dem Rausschmiss/Rücktritt zuvor von Bauersfeld - nun ein reines VDSF-Präsidium..

Interessant finde ich, dass bei über 600.000 Zahlern kein einziger gefunden werden konnte, der dieses Amt bekleiden will oder kann.

Ist immerhin so viel Verstand bei den Funktionären und Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischer vorhanden, dass sich das dann doch lieber keiner antun will, offiziell und öffentlich mit diesen Helden in Verbindung gebracht zu werden?

Oder ist es wirklich so schlimm, dass unter den über 600.000 Zahlern, den Funktionären und Delegierten, tatsächlich kein fachlich adäquater Nachfolger gefunden werden konnte?

Das wiederum würde natürlich auch vieles erklären...

*Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal unter Hinweis auf die Leistungen des Bundesverbandes und das jetzige, mehrheitliche abnicken der Landesverbände:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

*Das meint die Präsidentin*
Man kanns immer so oder so sehen, aber von dem, was da manche zu rauchen scheinen, hätt ich auch gerne was...
;-))))

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...leitsaetze-mit-grosser-mehrheit-verabschiedet

_Die "Leitlinien" wären in den Landesverbänden "ausgiebig diskutiert worden" ..._

Meine Frage dazu: Hat jemand was mitgekriegt von dieser Diskussion???

In welchen Landesverbänden wurde das überhaupt nur mal den Vereinen weitergeleitet?

Konnten die dazu ihre Meinung einbringen?

_Mit "verschiedenen, weiteren Beschlüssen" wäre die Grundlage für einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband geschaffen worden..._

Meint sie damit die Ehrenpräsidentengeschichte?

Dass sie keinen Ersatz für den zurück getretenen Vizepräsi gefunden haben?

Dass sie eine "freiwillige Umlage" beschlossen haben (wenns freiwillig ist, zu was abstimmen? Kann doch jeder zahlen, der dumm genug ist, ein totes Pferd mit Hafer mästen zu wollen...)..??

Die Beitragserhöhung 2016, die erst im November 2015 abgestimmt werden soll??

Den Maulkorb für die Niedersachsen und dass zukünftig nur noch das nötigste Delegiertenmaterial versendet werden soll und der Rest als Tischvorlage (damit keiner mehr Mauscheleien rechtzeitig mitkriegt??)??

Die Kündigung bei der CIPS?

Die Kündigung beim DOSB?

Was meinen die da nur?

Bzw.: 
Was  rauchen da nur, um zu so einer Beurteilung zu kommen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Einen herzlichen Dank nochmal an ALLE Funktionäre und Delegierte der Landes- und Spezialverbände*, die diesen Bundesverband mit diesem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag, dieser Satzung, diesem kompetenten Personal und den einwandfreien Finanzen, den klaren und anglerfreundlichen Zielsetzungen, der kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und, und, und..,
> den sie bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern beschert haben, und nicht dagegen gestimmt..
> 
> Das ist sicher ein sanftes Ruhekissen für diese Menschen:
> Zu wissen, was sie da für die organisierte Angelfischerei, ihre Vereine und die das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer  geleistet haben..



Thomas Finkbeiner








*PS:*
Bei den redaktionellen Artikeln zur Verbands"arbeit" freuen wir uns natürlich, wenn diese, auch im Wortlaut, weiter verbreitet werden und erlauben das ausdrücklich. Ein Link zu uns als Quelle wäre dabei Voraussetzung.


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ob man ex-präsi PM mal fragt, was er von "seinem" verband so hält? |rolleyes
Vielleicht sind wir gar nicht mehr verbandskritiker nr.1... |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wahrscheinlich gibts 2015 dann einen kurzen,kaum wahrnehmbaren DAFV Fortschrittszwischenstop aufgrund überarbeiteter Grundlagen..also  Grundlagen auf deren Basis man dann gemeinsam (!) NOCH effektiver und Zielgerichteter als bisher agiert.

Mit dem bisher erreichten,blitzte ja nur ein Bruchteil dt.Verbandsgenialität und auch Kreativität auf.


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Diskusion der Leitsätze in den Landesverbänden... ich glaub ich hatte da gerade Masern als das dran war.
Was bildet sich eigentlich diese nicht benötigte Politikerin ein,ist sie Neptun?
Mein Leitsatz dazu --ge_*leiten*_ sie diese Person aus der Tür--


----------



## Honeyball (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Eine gute Grundlage ist halt die Basis für ein solides Fundament. |kopfkrat
...solange bis auch die solidarischsten Fundamentalisten an der Basis merken, dass dies auf keiner guten Grundlage steht sondern auf finanziell, ideologisch und demokratisch komplett unterspülten Pfeilern.

Am meisten amüsiert mich ja noch nichtmal die von den Schleswig-Holsteinern installierte Führungsmarionette, sondern dass sich ausgerechnet deren aktivster Fädenzieher immer mehr in seinen eigenen Bindfäden verknotet.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, haben wir ja auch schon gefragt und nie ne Antwort gekriegt (ging ja auch an alle LV, die waren ja anscheinend zufrieden mit der "Arbeit" des DAFV, wenn sie ihm jetzt auch noch Kohle vorschiessen bzw. freiwillig Umlage zahlen):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991
> 
> Und hier nochmal zusammengefasst, was bisher nach HV alles bekannt und/oder veröffentlicht wurde:
> ...




Copyright? In DE gibt es kein Copyright.
Wenn dann Urheberrecht.
Und ob solche Unterlagen unters Urheberrecht fallen mag ich stark bezweifeln.
Allenfalls unter Datenschutz.
NDS soll sich nicht so billig einschüchtern lassen.Deren Anwälte sollten dies mal prüfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Das war "umgangssprachlich" und sinngemäß von mir wiedergegeben laut den mir zugegangenen Infos..

Und es geht wohl nicht um die Unterlagen als solches, sondern um da verwendete Fotos und Logo - Vorwand, könnte man annehmen.

Und zudem:
Warum sollte sich das NDS-Präsidium da groß Arbeit machen?

Die wollten raus, ihre dummen Mitgliedsvereine trotz deutlich gemachter Mehrkosten für Nullleistung an den DAFV mehrheitlich drin bleiben und haben dafür dem Präsidium ne Klatsche verpasst.

Sollen die dann halt gucken, wo sie dann die Infos herkriegen von ihrem geliebten DAFV...


----------



## Honeyball (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich finde, mit dem Thema "Veröffentlichung des Delegiertenmaterials" sollten sich die Anwälte aus NDS nun  erst recht mal so gar nicht beschäftigen. Bis zur nächsten Sitzung wird es genügend Gelegenheit geben, um zu klären, wie das ganze presserechtlich aussieht, wenn statt dessen eine bekannte journalistische Online-Plattform die wichtigen Inhalte daraus veröffentlicht :m
Statt dessen sollten die sich mal äußern, was wohl genau hinter dem da steckt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 4 oder 5 Juristen haben nun in einer Pause zusammen mit dem Präsi von NDS wohl ausgemacht, dass Niedersachsen doch die ausstehenden Beiträge zahlen wird. Allerdings unter Vorbehalt mit genau definierten Bedingungen und Niedersachsen muss das Thema dann mit dem Finanzamt Hannover klären. Ist eine der Bedingungen dann nicht erfüllt, muss der DAFV die Kohle zurückzahlen



Sie haben offenkundig dem ach so schlauen Bundesverband die Tatsache verkauft, dass sie Geld bezahlen, was sie ohnehin so oder so hätten bezahlen müssen. Und für dieses "Zugeständnis" haben sie im Gegenzug den Bundesverband verpflichtet, das Geld, was ihm ja eigentlich auch so zugestanden hätte an Niedersachsen zurück zu zahlen, falls jetzt bei einer -durch diesen Schachzug auch noch hochoffiziellen- Klärung der riesigen und wichtigen Frage der Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit irgendetwas Negatives seitens der Finanzämter rauskommen sollte.

Andersrum betrachtet heißt das doch, dass es jetzt nur noch zwei alternative Szenarien geben kann, die jeden (nicht nur die organisierten) Angler in Deutschland und insbesondere alle die, die am Wettangeln interessiert oder aktiv beteiligt sind, mit voller Breitseite treffen werden.
Variante 1: Die Finanzämter stellen eindeutig fest, dass Wett- und Gemeinschaftsangeln aus steuerlicher Hinsicht *keine*
Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit darstellen. Dann

ist allen geholfen
haben wir für einen ganz langen Zeitraum absolute Rechtssicherheit
können sich die Angelgegner zwar immer noch einmischen, stehen aber einem ganz gewichtigen Argument gegenüber
hat es NDS keinen Cent zusätzliches Geld gekostet, endlich dass zu erreichen, was ein vernünftiger und funktionierender Bundesverband ohnehin schon längst erwirkt hätte
ist dieser unbeschreibliche Akt selbstherrlicher Arroganz eines einzelnen älteren Herrn endlich und langfristig vom Tisch
Variante 2: Die Finanzämter stellen sich hinter den immer noch gültigen Beschluss des BFM und stufen die vorgenommene oder geplante Durchführung der Wett- und Gemeinschaftsfischen als Grund für die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit ein. Dann

haben wir zwar auch Rechtssicherheit, aber in einer für die meisten Angelvereine negativen Form, da diese dann zukünftig gezwungen sind, auf althergebrachte Traditionen wie Königsfischen oder Vereinsmeisterschaften zu verzichten
ist der DAFV böse in der Bredouille wegen der von ihm geförderten Veranstaltungen aus 2013 und 2014
kann sich die gesamte deutsche Anglerschaft bei eben jenem älteren Herrn bedanken für seine damalige kurzsichtige und egoistische Aktion, die seine persönliche Rache an den DAV befriedigen konnte, und den man dann wohl kaum nochmal in einem Satz mit dem Wort "Ehrenpräsident" erwähnen wird
wird es kein Wettangeln in Deutschland mehr geben und damit auch keine Angriffsmöglichkeiten für unsere Gegner
-und das ist das wahnwitzigste an der ganzen Situation- hat NDS eine rechtsgültige Abmachung zur berechtigten Forderung eines nicht unerheblichen Geldbetrages in der Hand, der im Falle einer Einlösung eventuell die sofortige Insolvenz des DAFV nach sich ziehen wird

...und auf all dies hat sich ein gelernter Jurist und Geschäftsführer eines nicht unbedeutenden Landesverbands eingelassen, der nicht unwesentlich an der Installation der hoch kompetenten Verbandspräsidentin beteiligt war. Und zwar auch noch hochoffiziell und sehenden Auges, wie man in seinem eigenen Forum unschwer sehen kann, wo er ja mit stolz behauptet, dass es eine "bloße Behauptung" sei, der DAFV könne seine Ausgaben (er hat "Einnahmen" geschrieben, aber das dürfte ein Tippfehler sein) "nicht aus kalkulierten Einnahmen decken".
Da er ja eine dortige sehr allgemein gehaltene Frage, ob "jemand aus dem SH-Präsidium oder der Verbandsgeschäftsführung denn alsbald in den Bundesverband aufrücken" möchte, ohne Umschweife als eine "vollkommen abwegige" "bloße Behauptung" bezeichnet und "egoistische Motive" ausschließt, stellt sich mir sofort die Frage, ob wir das Delegiertenmaterial und das, was aus den wenigen veröffentlichten Zahlen und Bilanzen hervorgeht, nicht einfach alle hier völlig falsch verstehen oder interpretieren. Schließlich ist er ja der Jurist und damit Fachmann #c
Wir hingegen sind, wie sein Pressesprecher ja im selben Forum betont, nur diejenigen die "unqualifiziert die Unterlagen ... zerrissen" haben.

Klar, die Interpretation liegt nahe, wenn man von vornherein davon überzeugt ist, dass wir Ahnungslosen im AB ja nichts anderes vorhaben, als böses Blut in die Verbandsgeschichten zu bringen und deshalb natürlich aus reiner Boshaftigkeit handeln, denken und reden. Dieses, gepaart mit mangelhafter Fähigkeit zur Selbstkritik und politischer Erfahrung bei der Verschleierung von Missständen mag sicherlich dazu ausreichen, den einen oder anderen weniger mit der Angelegenheit Beschäftigten zu beruhigen. 
Auf mich jedoch wirkt das einfach so, als habe man sich auf verdammt dünnes Eis begeben, wundert sich jetzt, dass dieses an allen Ecken und Enden kracht und Risse bekommt und ignoriert die Gefahr eines Einbrechens, obwohl man schon verdammt nasse Füße hat.|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das war "umgangssprachlich" und sinngemäß von mir wiedergegeben laut den mir zugegangenen Infos..
> 
> Und es geht wohl nicht um die Unterlagen als solches, sondern um da verwendete Fotos und Logo - Vorwand, könnte man annehmen.
> 
> ...



Haben die das Logo schützen lassen?^^


----------



## torstenhtr (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Satzung?
> Fusionsvertrag?
> Geschäftsordnung?
> Hat beim DAFV doch nie jemand groß gekümmert, oder?
> ...



Danke für die Zusammenfassung. Ich bezog mich auf eine Aussage von Naturliebhaber. Beschlüsse können angefochten werden, wenn gegen die Satzung verstoßen wurde. Beispiel: Berlin, BCAV. Ebenfalls darf das Präsidium sich nicht über Beschlüsse der Deligiertenversammlung hinwegsetzen, Beispiel NDS, Verbleib im DAFV (je nachdem was vereinbart wurde).
Dazu müssen natürlich die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ausgenutzt werden, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ebenfalls darf das Präsidium sich nicht über Beschlüsse der Deligiertenversammlung hinwegsetzen,



Sie belieben zu scherzen :q:q:q


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich bin ein unorganisierter Angler (und kein Angelfischer). Nachdem von Thomas der DAFV so nachdrücklich beworben wird, habe ich mi dessen Internetpräsenz angeschaut. 
aha.

Bislang dachte ich, es geht beim Angeln vorrangig um 
1.) das Fische fangen und
2.) daß man das mittels  Angel und auf anständige Weise tut.


----------



## torstenhtr (18. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Sie belieben zu scherzen :q:q:q



Natürlich, das ist nicht auszuschließen. Ein Verbot ist kein Hinderungsgrund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich finde, mit dem Thema "Veröffentlichung des Delegiertenmaterials" sollten sich die Anwälte aus NDS nun  erst recht mal so gar nicht beschäftigen. Bis zur nächsten Sitzung wird es genügend Gelegenheit geben, um zu klären, wie das ganze presserechtlich aussieht, wenn statt dessen eine bekannte journalistische Online-Plattform die wichtigen Inhalte daraus veröffentlicht :m
> Statt dessen sollten die sich mal äußern, was wohl genau hinter dem da steckt:
> 
> 
> ...


Zuerst muss meines Wissens durch den LSFV-NDS rechtsverbindlich beim FA geklärt werden, in wie weit LV gefährdet sind  bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des BV wegen Mittelfehlverwendung des LV dann..

Was wiederum dann aber bedingt, dass die erklären müssen, wie man auf diese "dumme Frage" komme und dann ist das Thema Schreiben BMF mit dem von Dir genannten Themen und Folgen aufm Tisch...

Und natürlich vor allem, dass die vom  BV jetzt unterschrieben haben, dass der BV das Geld zurückzahlen muss, wenn das nicht eindeutig und rechtsverbindlich erklärt wird, dass keinerlei Gefährdung der LV vorliegt - man hat auch gehört, dass sich Anwesende, die sich  mit Fiskalrecht auskennen (Steuerberater und so), über diese Unterschrift der Präsidentin mehr als "verwundert" zeigten (den mir zugetragenen Originalwortlaut traue mich mich nicht veröffentlichen, daher "verwundert"..)...

Der BV hat sich da eben mit seinen Anwälten schlicht über den Tisch ziehen lassen....

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Delegation aus NDS sich da abends noch freudestrahlend den einen oder anderen Schluck gegönnt hat: 
Vorher hätten sie eh auf jeden Fall zahlen MÜSSEN, jetzt haben sie den BV in der Hand und der MUSS dann ihm eigentlich gehörendes Geld zurückzahlen;-)

Dass die Helden vom Bundesverband und ihre Anwälte das anscheinend nicht begreifen können oder wollen, nun ja...

Und wenn sie tatsächlich keine Gefährdung sehen würden, warum sie das dann nicht schon lange selber mit dem BMF geklärt hätten, damit das Schreiben endlich weg kommt....??

Ich muss mich ja nicht schon wieder über Kompetenz, Rückgrat, Anstand, Verantwortung etc. auslassen, denke ich...


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wie will der DAFV das Geld zurück zahlen?
Die brauchen doch die Knete vom LSFV Nds. um ihre laufenden Kosten zu begleichen.
Ich denke, der LSFV Nds. darf im Fall der Fälle für den DAFV einen Insolvenzantrag stellen.
Oder zahlen Vollborn und Happach- Kasan den Betrag aus ihrer Tasche?

Ach neee Moment. Die anderen LV werden zahlen. 

Ich sagte ja schon mal...im DAFV herrscht geistige Armut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wir verstehen das eben alles falsch, siehe Bericht auf der Seite des DAFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kanns immer so oder so sehen, aber von dem, was da manche zu rauchen scheinen, hätt ich auch gerne was...
> ;-))))
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...leitsaetze-mit-grosser-mehrheit-verabschiedet
> ...


----------



## Franky (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Unfassbar... Alle Reden von Energiewende - und die Lösung liegt auf der Hand! Mit der heissen Luft, die die da m. E. produzieren, lässt sich quasi ganz Deutschland mit Strom und Heisswasser versorgen.......... Da ist das Problem Wasserkraft gleich mit abgestellt...


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Die Leitlinien sind sicherlich in den LV diskutiert worden, aber nicht mit den Vereinsvorständen der Angelvereine.

Der andere rote Text ist halt Ansichtsache.

Erinnert mich an einem Interview von Philipp Lahm, nach dem Spiel gegen den BVB als die Bayern 5 Dinger kassierten und 90 Minuten lang  vorgeführt wurden.

Aber wie kann man solch eine Vereinbarung mit dem LSFV Nds. unterschreiben? Ok, evtl. zahlt die Vorstands- Versicherung falls es zum Gau kommt. Aber bei Vorsatz?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Die "Leitlinien" wären in den Landesverbänden "ausgiebig diskutiert worden" ..._
> 
> Meine Frage dazu: Hat jemand was mitgekriegt von dieser Diskussion???
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenne einen, da ist das bis in die Vereine gegangen, sogar bei mindestens 2 Vereinen Thema bei Mitgliedsversammlungen gewesen.

Und die Sportwarte der Vereine haben dann auf einer Sportwartetagung drüber abgestimmt und dem LV ein "Go" gegeben.

So, bin schon wieder raus hier.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Leitlinien sind sicherlich in den LV diskutiert worden, aber nicht mit den Vereinsvorständen der Angelvereine.


 
Da muss ich widersprechen: Selbst in Bayern, als vom DAFV nicht betroffenes Bundesland, hat man die Leitsätze auf Vereinsvorstands-Ebene in gewisser Breite zur Kenntnis genommen. Das Feedback, das ich mitbekommen habe, war durchgehend positiv.

Ich stehe einigen Passagen dieser Leitsätze durchaus skeptisch bis ablehnend gegenüber, wir müssen aber wohl anerkennen, dass viele Vorstände hier (immer noch) andere Positionen vertreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen, da ist das bis in die Vereine gegangen, sogar bei mindestens 2 Vereinen Thema bei Mitgliedsversammlungen gewesen.
> 
> Und die Sportwarte der Vereine haben dann auf einer Sportwartetagung drüber abgestimmt und dem LV ein "Go" gegeben.
> 
> So, bin schon wieder raus hier.



Wieso stimmen da in diesem von Dorschgreifer genannten LV "Sportwarte" der Vereine da über die angelpolitischen Leitsätze ab (um die gings ja in den "ausgiebigen Diskussionen" laut Veröffentlichung Frau Dr.), die ja alle da organisierten Angelfischer angehen?

Bei der Empfehlung zum Gemeinschaftsfischen würd ichs ja noch verstehen mit der Sportwarteabstimmung, wenngleich natürlich der "Sport" der organisierten Angelfischer eigentlich das Casting ist...

Und auch obwohl diese sinnlose "Empfehlung zum Gemeinschaftsfischen" eh nur ne rein DAFV-interne Sache ohne jede Aussen- und vor allem ohne jede rechtliche oder fiskalrechtliche Wirkung ist.

Naja obwohl - wirklich wundern tut mich da ehrlicherweise eh nix mehr....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Kleine Korrektur, Sorry..

Natürlich haben die auf der Sportwartetagung nur über die Empfehlung zu den Gemeinschaftsfischen abgestimmt....

Die Leitsätze sind aber trotzdem auch bei den Vereinen gelandet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

aah ok., dann ists klar..

Und hat auch jemand über die Leitsätze abgestimmt da?

Und wird da auch aktuell diskutiert, wie sich der jeweilige Landesverband zu der geforderten "freiwilligen" Umlage verhalten soll?

Kann doch wohl keiner ernsthaft für den Bundesverband und seine "Leistungen" nicht satzungsgemäß geforderte, freiwillige Leistungen erbringen wollen, wenn man im Land das Geld immer besser und zielführender einsetzen könnte?

Oder gibts Landesverbände, die (für sowas) Geld über haben??

Dann müsste man ja zuerst mal über Beitragssenkungen in diesen Landesverbänden reden, oder..????


----------



## kati48268 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zuerst muss meines Wissens durch den LSFV-NDS rechtsverbindlich beim FA geklärt werden, in wie weit LV gefährdet sind bei Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit des BV wegen Mittelfehlverwendung des LV dann..
> 
> Was wiederum dann aber bedingt, dass die erklären müssen, wie man auf diese "dumme Frage" komme und dann ist das Thema Schreiben BMF mit dem von Dir genannten Themen und Folgen aufm Tisch...
> 
> ...


Bedingt es m.E.n. nicht unbedingt.
 Man könnte die Frage auch rein theoretisch klären, _"was wäre wenn der BV die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert", _also ohne den konkreten Fall.
 Es wäre dringend ratsam, extern die Überprüfung des DAFV-Verhaltens in Bezug auf die selbst verbrochenen BMF-Regularien anzuleiern.

 Noch viel interessanter finde ich aber, den Haushalt des DAFV in Bezug auf den Anwendungserlass zur Abgabenordnung überprüfen zu lassen!


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bedingt es m.E.n. nicht unbedingt.
> Man könnte die Frage auch rein theoretisch klären, _"was wäre wenn der BV die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert", _also ohne den konkreten Fall.
> Es wäre dringend ratsam, extern die Überprüfung des DAFV-Verhaltens in Bezug auf die selbst verbrochenen BMF-Regularien anzuleiern.
> 
> Noch viel interessanter finde ich aber, den Haushalt des DAFV in Bezug auf den Anwendungserlass zur Abgabenordnung überprüfen zu lassen!



Da kann man die Gegenfrage stellen: 
Warum sollte er diese verlieren?

Ich glaube nicht, dass Steuerbeamte Lust auf solche Frage Spielchen haben.
Wahrscheinlich können die es auch nicht beantworten weil es vom Fall abhängig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bedingt es m.E.n. nicht unbedingt.
> !



Stimmt, aber warum sollte sich NDS weigern, das zu erklären und offen zu legen, wenn sie gefragt werden?

Der BV meint ja eh, das wär alles in Ordnung, dann kann man das gleich alles festmachen und allen organisierten Angelfischern wäre geholfen - wenn man meint, dass das alles in Ordnung gewesen war, verstehe ich immer noch nicht, warum der BV das nicht schon lange geklärt mit  dem BMF und das Schreiben ausser Kraft setzen lassen.

Warten wir ab, was jetzt bei der Schote rauskommt, dann können wir immer noch fragen (steht auf der Agenda), wenn das von NDS oder dem BV nicht gegenüber den Behörden/Ministerien thematisiert werden würde.

Die organisierten Angelfischer müssen sich doch richtig freuen über ihren kompetenten Bundesverband, der das nun alles so ermöglicht und unterschrieben hat, dass da endlich Klarheit kommt ..


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber warum sollte sich NDS weigern, das zu erklären und offen zu legen, wenn sie gefragt werden?
> 
> Der BV meint ja eh, das wär alles in Ordnung, dann kann man das gleich alles festmachen und allen organisierten Angelfischern wäre geholfen - wenn man meint, dass das alles in Ordnung gewesen war, verstehe ich immer noch nicht, warum der BV das nicht schon lange geklärt mit  dem BMF und das Schreiben ausser Kraft setzen lassen.
> 
> ...




Wollen die Niedersachsen oder andere LV dies ernsthaft über die Steuerbehörde klären lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Der Bundesverband will, dass NDS das klärt und hat das ja so unterschrieben.

Kann ja auch nix passieren, wenn der kompetente Bundesverband sagt, dass da nix passieren könne...

Die wissen das schon (besser als alle anderen und als Experten) ..


----------



## Der Angelklaus (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Es ist ja sehr interessant, wenn hier einige Freunde der Angelfischerei und des Angelsports hier über den DAFV und dessen letzter Hauptversammlung ihre Meinung kundtun. Offenbar waren sie aber persönlich nicht dabei und haben ansonsten eine seit Jahren vorgefasste Negativmeinung zu dem gesamten Thema Zusammenführung der Dachverbände der Angelfischerei. Es wäre besser, sich unvoreingenommen zu informieren, zu akzeptieren, dass es im DAFV und dessen Mitgliedsverbänden auch unterschiedliche Meinungen, Auffassungen und Erfahrungen gibt, die es gilt, im Rahmen von vertretbaren Kompromissen zusammenzuführen, dann darüber nachzudenken und sich danach zu äußern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Präsi DAV Berlin schrieb:


> Es ist ja sehr interessant, wenn hier einige Freunde der Angelfischerei und des Angelsports .



Bin weder Freund der Angelfischerei noch des Sportangelns - nur Angler..

Ansonsten sieht man ja, wie Frau Dr., der DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landesverbände eine Verbesserung nach der anderen hinkriegen..

Schade nur, dass sie konkreten Fragen zu ihren Erfolgen nie beantworten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Präsi DAV Berlin schrieb:


> Es ist ja sehr interessant, wenn hier einige Freunde der Angelfischerei und des Angelsports hier über den DAFV und dessen letzter Hauptversammlung ihre Meinung kundtun. Offenbar waren sie aber persönlich nicht dabei und haben ansonsten eine seit Jahren vorgefasste Negativmeinung zu dem gesamten Thema Zusammenführung der Dachverbände der Angelfischerei. Es wäre besser, sich unvoreingenommen zu informieren, zu akzeptieren, dass es im DAFV und dessen Mitgliedsverbänden auch unterschiedliche Meinungen, Auffassungen und Erfahrungen gibt, die es gilt, im Rahmen von vertretbaren Kompromissen zusammenzuführen, dann darüber nachzudenken und sich danach zu äußern.



Bitte die Quellen nennen wo man sich Informieren kann.
Der LSFV Nds. musste offenbar die Unterlagen für die DAFV HV von der Webseite nehmen.

Ich bin gerne bereit mir auch andere Seiten an zu hören.
Nur leider werden die Fragen von den LV nicht annähernd befriedigend beantwortet.

Aber warum nutzt Du nicht die Möglichkeit hier einiges richtig zu stellen?


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

10 Minuten um.  Soviel zu Schreiben?  :q


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Hallo, ich bin Vorsitzender eines Vereins und wir gehören dem Rheinischer Fischereiverband (RHFV in NRW) und dem Stadtverband der Sportfischer Duisburg an.
  Vorab, es ist immer interessant dieses Forum zu besuchen, hier bekommt man Infos, die man ansonsten nicht erhält über die Verbände und auch Fischerei.
  Also mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es einen Mitgliederbeschluss gibt, dass der RHFV aus dem DAFV austreten darf. Es gibt natürlich Vorstandsverbände die ohne die Mitglieder zu fragen aus Verbänden austreten wie diese es gerade für richtig halten (regionales Thema)
  Mich persönlich interessiert das Schreiben vom Finanzamt an den DAFV bezogen der Gemeinnützigkeit/ Wettfischen. 
  Liegt jemanden das Schreiben vor? Würde diese gerne haben (PN bitte)?
  Noch eine kurze Anmerkung zum Thema Beitragserhöhung/ Verbände… 
  Sollte es zu einer Beitragserhöhung im DAFV kommen, werden die Landesverbände dies wohl an die Vereine weitergeben.
  Eine Beitragserhöhung im Verein (egal wie hoch) bedeutet immer Austritte aus dem Verein. Wir Vereine leisten die Basisarbeit. Mal sehen wo die Reise hin geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



> Mich persönlich interessiert das Schreiben vom Finanzamt an den DAFV bezogen der Gemeinnützigkeit/ Wettfischen.


Da gibbet nicht, das muss jetzt der LSFV-NDS im Auftrag des Bundesverbandes anleiern und abklären.

Was es gibt, ist das nach wie vor gültige Schreiben des BMF zur Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen grundsätzlich:
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Vorab, es ist immer interessant dieses Forum zu besuchen, hier bekommt man Infos, die man ansonsten nicht erhält über die Verbände und auch Fischerei.


Danke, darin sehen wir (unter anderem) unsere Aufgabe..


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Präsi DAV Berlin schrieb:


> Es ist ja sehr interessant, wenn hier einige Freunde der Angelfischerei und des Angelsports hier über den DAFV und dessen letzter Hauptversammlung ihre Meinung kundtun. Offenbar waren sie aber persönlich nicht dabei und haben ansonsten eine seit Jahren vorgefasste Negativmeinung zu dem gesamten Thema Zusammenführung der Dachverbände der Angelfischerei. Es wäre besser, sich unvoreingenommen zu informieren, zu akzeptieren, dass es im DAFV und dessen Mitgliedsverbänden auch unterschiedliche Meinungen, Auffassungen und Erfahrungen gibt, die es gilt, im Rahmen von vertretbaren Kompromissen zusammenzuführen, dann darüber nachzudenken und sich danach zu äußern.




Welche Meinung erwartest du von den Usern die nach und nach durch den dicken Nebel des Verbandskonstruktes schauen und einen Missstand nach dem anderen vorfinden.... 


Ich habe nichts gegen Kompromisse, aber ein Kompromiss ist eben auch nur so gut, wie die vorherige Initiative durch seine anwesenden Teilnehmer.
Durchhalteparolen bringen auf Dauer keinem was... hat in Kriegen auch bisher nicht geklappt, wenn es richtug en wurde. Als Präsi hast du hier die Chance durch konstruktive Beiträge eine "Vor"urteile vom Tisch zu fegen....


Was hat der DAFV bisher seit seiner Gründung positives für den Angler hervorgebracht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was hat der DAFV bisher seit seiner Gründung positives für den Angler hervorgebracht?



Freiwillige Umlage 2015 und höhere Beiträge ab 2016 für immer weniger Leistung ausser Eigenverwaltung.

Da die organisierten Angelfischer nicht ihren Vereinen davonrennen, die Vereine nicht beim LV kündigen um aus dem BV rauszukommen, scheint die Arbeit der Verbände und Funktionäre ja im Gegensatz zu mancher Meinung hier für die organisierten Angelfischer  ausreichend positiv zu sein, um das weiter zu finanzieren..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend....

PS:
Vergessen, der Kampf gegen kleine Wasserkraft, was laut LSFV-NDS nach deren Besuch im Ministerium in Berlin (da hatte sich Frau Dr. schnell noch angehängt) eh schon durch ist, dass das nicht weiter gefördert werden soll:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...t-eeg-in-berlin&catid=13:aktuelles&Itemid=129


----------



## kati48268 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Präsi DAV Berlin schrieb:


> Es ist ja sehr interessant, wenn hier einige Freunde der Angelfischerei und des Angelsports hier über den DAFV und dessen letzter Hauptversammlung ihre Meinung kundtun...


Das gute Recht des Beitragszahlers, ebenso des Nichtorganisierten Anglers, wenn der DAFV den Anspruch erhebt, für alle Angler zu sprechen und sein (Nicht-)Wirken auch Auswirkungen auf Letztere hat.

 Wären Transparenz, Information & Basisbeteiligung im gesamten Verbandswesen ein Thema, müsste man auch nicht so viel spekulieren, sich Hintergrundinfos besorgen (lassen),...

 Du willst _nicht ernsthaft_ das
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...leitsaetze-mit-grosser-mehrheit-verabschiedet
 als vernünftige Information verkaufen oder gar von "ausgiebiger Diskussion" im Vorfeld der HV in Bezug auf diverse Punkte sprechen wollen, oder?! |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber warum nutzt Du nicht die Möglichkeit hier einiges richtig zu stellen?


 

Weil er dann sein Stuhl einpacken kann/könnte....bezw.man verpasst ihm erstmal vermutlich nen Maulkorb.Schnallt er diesen trotzdem ab können manche richtig böse werden...Auswirkungen auf Family,Arbeitgeber.....etc.

Da er das weiß, wird er nen teufel tun.....

Er wäre nicht der einzige der damit schon erfahrung sammeln musste.... macht er es doch..... könnte er, wie auch schon andere vor ihm.... gewisse "Schwierigkeiten" bekommen..... oder so halt......


lg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Präsi DAV Berlin schrieb:


> Es ist ja sehr interessant, wenn hier einige Freunde der Angelfischerei und des Angelsports hier über den DAFV und dessen letzter Hauptversammlung ihre Meinung kundtun. Offenbar waren sie aber persönlich nicht dabei und haben ansonsten eine seit Jahren vorgefasste Negativmeinung zu dem gesamten Thema Zusammenführung der Dachverbände der Angelfischerei. Es wäre besser, sich unvoreingenommen zu informieren, zu akzeptieren, dass es im DAFV und dessen Mitgliedsverbänden auch unterschiedliche Meinungen, Auffassungen und Erfahrungen gibt, die es gilt, im Rahmen von vertretbaren Kompromissen zusammenzuführen, dann darüber nachzudenken und sich danach zu äußern.


 
Viele Worte, ohne etwas zu sagen.

Wo ist nachzulesen, welche Ziele der DAFV in den kommenden Jahren verfolgt um das Angeln in Deutschland zu fördern?

Bzw. rückblickend: Welche Leistungen hat der DAFV nach eigener Meinung bisher für die Angler erbracht? Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?

Und bzgl. der vertretbaren Kompromisse: Bei einem Kompromiss trifft man sich irgendwo nahe der Mitte. Ich hatte bisher die Wahrnehmung, dass die Kompromissfindung beim DAFV bisher immer recht deckungsgleich mit früheren VDSF-Positionen endet und die früheren DAV-Positionen bestenfalls als Fußnote auftauchen. Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich da. Über Argumente, die mich hier eines besseren belehren würde ich mich jedenfalls freuen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



gründler schrieb:


> Weil er dann sein Stuhl einpacken kann....bezw.man verpasst ihm erstmal nen Maulkorb.Schnallt er diesen trotzdem ab können manche richtig böse werden...Auswirkungen auf Family,Arbeitgeber.....etc.


 
Dann ist er der falsche Mann auf dem Posten. Eine gewisse Stressresistenz und Härte sollte jeder mitbringen, der in diesem Haifischbecken bestehen will. 

Wenn man sich diesem Kampf nicht stellen will, ist das ok, aber dann bitte Platz machen. Ich zwinge in meiner Abteilung auch niemanden, Projektleiter zu werden. Wenn aber jemand diese Aufgabe übernimmt, erwarte ich von ihm Führungsstärke.


----------



## gründler (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dann ist er der falsche Mann auf dem Posten. Eine gewisse Stressresistenz und Härte sollte jeder mitbringen, der in diesem Haifischbecken bestehen will.
> 
> Wenn man sich diesem Kampf nicht stellen will, ist das ok, aber dann bitte Platz machen. Ich zwinge in meiner Abteilung auch niemanden, Projektleiter zu werden. Wenn aber jemand diese Aufgabe übernimmt, erwarte ich von ihm Führungsstärke.


 

Ich bin da der falsche gesprächspartner......Ausserdem möchte ich nicht,das gleich mein tele bimmelt....

Ich will auch nur noch Angeln....mehr nicht.

Weiter machen.....


lg


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dann ist er der falsche Mann auf dem Posten. Eine gewisse Stressresistenz und Härte sollte jeder mitbringen, der in diesem Haifischbecken bestehen will.
> 
> Wenn man sich diesem Kampf nicht stellen will, ist das ok, aber dann bitte Platz machen. Ich zwinge in meiner Abteilung auch niemanden, Projektleiter zu werden. Wenn aber jemand diese Aufgabe übernimmt, erwarte ich von ihm Führungsstärke.




Für ein Hobby sich das Leben kaputt machen lassen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für ein Hobby sich das Leben kaputt machen lassen?


 
Vorstandsarbeit ist ein gesellschaftlicher Nebenjob, den man übernimmt, um etwas zu bewegen. Vergnügungssteuerpflichtig ist so was hingegen eher selten. 

Hobby ist Angeln, nicht aber Vorstandsarbeit.

Wie gesagt: Niemand wird gezwungen, eine derart verantwortungsvolle und zeitintensive Position zu übernehmen. Dann aber ggf. bitte auch Platz machen.

Noch was:
Zum Kaputtmachen gehören immer zwei. Wenn eine Seite schießt, muss man entsprechend zurückschießen. Das endet dann manchmal, im übertragenen Sinne gesprochen, blutig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Viele Worte, ohne etwas zu sagen.
> 
> Wo ist nachzulesen, welche Ziele der DAFV in den kommenden Jahren verfolgt um das Angeln in Deutschland zu fördern?
> 
> ...



Genau so schauts aus.:thumbup:

Kompromisslos scheint es da nur beim (ab) kassieren zu laufen...der Rest scheint "etwas" einseitig nach altbekannter VDSF Manier abzulaufen.

Zufall ?Bisher ist nicht mal ansatzweise was von Partnern auf Augenhöhe zu bemerken.


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vorstandsarbeit ist ein gesellschaftlicher Nebenjob, den man übernimmt, um etwas zu bewegen. Vergnügungssteuerpflichtig ist so was hingegen eher selten.
> 
> Hobby ist Angeln, nicht aber Vorstandsarbeit.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Niemand wird gezwungen, eine derart verantwortungsvolle und zeitintensive Position zu übernehmen. Dann aber ggf. bitte auch Platz machen.



Hab ich im Vorstand eines Landesfischereiverbandes seiner Zeit versucht - was meinst Du wie schnell ich gefeuert ( abgewählt ) wurde, da alle "Präsidentenhörig" waren ....


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hab ich im Vorstand eines Landesfischereiverbandes seiner Zeit versucht - was meinst Du wie schnell ich gefeuert ( abgewählt ) wurde, da alle "Präsidentenhörig" waren ....






Dann hast du es aber zumindest versucht und meine vollste Anerkennung!


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dann hast du es aber zumindest versucht und meine vollste Anerkennung!



Fragt sich nur was er versucht hat?  :g|supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hab ich im Vorstand eines Landesfischereiverbandes seiner Zeit versucht - was meinst Du wie schnell ich gefeuert ( abgewählt ) wurde, da alle "Präsidentenhörig" waren ....


 
Das kann natürlich passieren. Damit habe ich kein Problem.

Allerdings kann ich dann sehr transparent machen (auch nach außen), wer für welche Zustände/Positionen verantwortlich ist. Wenn die Masse das dann trotzdem so haben will, muss ich es akzeptieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wer Vereinsvorstand ist, ist am Ende wurscht - Fakt ist, diese ganzen Strukturen haben zum DAFV geführt, weil die organisierten Angelfischer das mehrheitlich so wollen, unterstützen und finanzieren..

Das ganze System ist rott, das hängt nicht an ein paar Vorständen..

Wie sich - Thema des Threads hier - ja auch wieder auf der HV der DAFV-Abnicker gezeigt hat..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und natürlich vor allem, dass die vom BV jetzt unterschrieben haben, dass der BV das Geld zurückzahlen muss, wenn das nicht eindeutig und rechtsverbindlich erklärt wird, dass keinerlei Gefährdung der LV vorliegt



Da ja der Geschäftsführer des LSFV S-H heute im Forum des Verbandes verkündet hat, dass es diese Vereinbarung nicht gibt (also der DAFV den NDS die Kohle nicht zurück zahlen muss) und rechtlich laut seiner Aussage auch gar nicht möglich ist, würde mich ja jetzt mal die Wahrheit interessieren. Wenn ein Geschäftsführer eines LV seinen Mitgliedern öffentlich in einem Forum schreibt, dass es diese Vereinbarung nicht gibt, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder es gibt diese Vereinbarung wirklich nicht oder er schreibt nicht die Wahrheit (wovon ich nicht ausgehe bei einem Juristen). Was stimmt denn jetzt?

Wobei ich aus anderer Quelle auch von dieser Vereinbarung gehört habe...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da ja der Geschäftsführer des LSFV S-H heute im Forum des Verbandes verkündet hat, dass es diese Vereinbarung nicht gibt (also der DAFV den NDS die Kohle nicht zurück zahlen muss) und rechtlich laut seiner Aussage auch gar nicht möglich ist, würde mich ja jetzt mal die Wahrheit interessieren. Wenn ein Geschäftsführer eines LV seinen Mitgliedern öffentlich in einem Forum schreibt, dass es diese Vereinbarung nicht gibt, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder es gibt diese Vereinbarung wirklich nicht oder er schreibt nicht die Wahrheit (wovon ich nicht ausgehe bei einem Juristen). Was stimmt denn jetzt?
> 
> Wobei ich aus anderer Quelle auch von dieser Vereinbarung gehört habe...



 Thomas schreibt hier im Forum im Detail von dieser Vereinbarung und der LSFV S-H behauptet, diese Vereinbarung gäbe es gar nicht. |bigeyes

 Da gibt es ja nun wenig Interpretationsspielraum: Eine Seite erzählt die Unwahrheit.


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...und der LSFV S-H behauptet, diese Vereinbarung gäbe es gar nicht. |bigeyes


Bin auch neugierig, welche der Aussagen, NDS od. SH, nun stimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Selbst die Präsidentin hat auf der HV öffentlich gesagt, dass es von NDS eine Zahlung unter Vorbehalt ist, was da unterschrieben wurde.

Das mag manch unerfahrenes Anwältlein vielleicht anders sehen, unterschrieben wurde aber  von Präsidentin (Bund) und Präsident (Land) die Zahlung unter definiertem Vorbehalt (rechtsverbindliche Erklärung FA, dass keine Gefährdung der LV besteht bei Verlust Gemeinnützigkeit BV)....

Auch der Rheinische hat nur unter Vorbehalt bezahlt, allerdings einseitig von seiner Seite aus und nicht unterschrieben und anerkannt von der Präsidentin, die hätten es weit schwerer wieder an die Kohle zu kommen, im Falle des Falles.


----------



## Tomasz (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



> ...
> P.S. Was ist eigentlich aus "Brotfisch" geworden? Gemessen an der allgemeinen Diskussionskultur hier fand ich seine Beiträge erfrischend konstruktiv.
> ....


Er schreibt auch weiterhin seine Kommentare zu aktuellen Themen, wird aber nicht mehr von der AB-Redaktion verlinkt bzw. wegen einer Veröffentlichung im AB angefragt.
Wen es interessiert empfehle ich regelmäßig den Blog von Thomas Günther (@Brotfisch) zu besuchen.
Hier sein Kommentar zum Thema Jahreshauptversammlung:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2014/11/17/wenig-und-wenig-transparenz/

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



> wird aber nicht mehr von der AB-Redaktion verlinkt bzw. wegen einer Veröffentlichung im AB angefragt.


Haben wir nie!

Wir haben immer nur veröffentlicht, was uns zur Veröffentlichung freigegeben wurde!

Werden wir auch weiterhin immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Sodele, es geht weiter.

Ein offizieller Bericht eines Landesverbandes ist nun online zu lesen:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1278&cHash=db2904478d85bac32519e3b07c6e9bb4 

Wir dürfen sicher gespannt sein, in wie weit sich diese Darstellung (die sich auch mit der Darstellung vieler Informanten von mir deckt, siehe Bericht dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294737) mit der Darstellung im Protokoll oder vom DAFV übereinstimmen wird..

Lesen, staunen und amüsieren...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Fr.Dr.referierte über Bundes-und EuropaARBEIT ?

Reicht bereits als Amüsement..

Irgendwie scheinen da einige gedanklich merkwürdige Parallelwelten zu bevorzugen ?


----------



## prinz1 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Hallo!
na dann kann ja Fr. Dr. nicht lange geredet oder besser "philosophiert" haben!
Sagen wir mal 1 bis 2 Minuten ( ein/e Politiker/in kann ja schließlich laaaaaaange über nichts reden).

Also ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe, es treten ausreichend viele LV`s aus und dieser "Sau-Verein" geht pleite. Und mein "heißgeliebter" LV Brb gleich mit.

zurück bleibe ich in Depression

der prinz


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Das



			
				Rheinischer Fischereiverband schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Die von uns gestellten schriftlichen Fragen zu den Finanzen wurden  uns in der Mittagspause durch den Steuerberater des DAFV, Herrn  Schmiedecke, und den Geschäftsführer aus Berlin, Herrn Freudenberg,  vollumfänglich beantwortet. Hier gilt unser besonderer Dank Herrn  Schmiedecke, der alle Fragen trotz der Bedenken des Geschäftsführers  ausführlich, incl. der Nachfragen, beantwortete.



würde mich doch mal näher interessieren...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Der Bericht ist doch einmal mehr ein Beweis, dass die Fusion ihr Ziel deutlich verfehlt hat: *Mit einer Stimme sprechen*. Das zeigt ja der Satz zur Abstimmung des Terminkalenders 2015... 

Immerhin ein Bericht, der - im Gegensatz zu Veröffentlichungen in anderen Foren - nicht durch "schön Schreiberei" glänzt, sondern das Geschehene wohl nahe der Wirklichkeit (wenn auch gekürzt) wiedergibt. 

Hast Du ne Hardcopy gemacht Thomas? Manche im DAFV stehen ja nicht so auf Veröffentlichungen von Interna im WWW


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Da sind ja keine Dokumente des DAFV veröffentlicht, das ist der Bericht zur HV der Delegation vom Rheinischen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Der Bericht liest sich Stellenweise wie eine Vorstufe zu "Ehen vor Gericht"

Scheixx Zweckhochzeit..die Braut hat kein Ehekonzept und ausser Mitgifterschleichung nix zu bieten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sind ja keine Dokumente des DAFV veröffentlicht, das ist der Bericht zur HV der Delegation vom Rheinischen...


 
 Das hindert die doch nicht am Versuch zu zensieren :g. Wobei dem rheinischen das wohl egal sein wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Nachdem die Rheinischen ja mit (haupt)schuld waren durch ihr umkippen und Zustimmung zur Fusion bei der zweiten HV (neben den Brandenburgern (Erpressung DAV mit Austritt ohne Fusion), Sachsen (umkippen nach Bbg), Bayern (dafür stimmen und dann abhauen)) etc., wäre es schon amüsant, wenn wenigstens sie jetzt ihr Rückgrat wieder entdeckt hätten - warten wirs ab..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Immer interessant, die Sichtweisen auch anderer zu lesen :
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2014/12/07/nachlese-zur-dafv-tagung/
Dr. Thomas Guenther fiel ja schon mehrmals durch seine Analysen auf - und ich kann ihm hier bei seiner Nachlese zur Trümmertruppenhauptversammlung nicht gross widersprechen..


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Vanner (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Hatte ich heute Nachmittag schon gelesen, dem kann man nur zustimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Vanner schrieb:


> Hatte ich heute Nachmittag schon gelesen


Ja sorry, Wochenende, war etwas langsam ;-((


----------



## Vanner (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

War ja kein Vorwurf. :m Gucke öfter in den Blog und von daher hab ich das heute gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Hab das nicht als Vorwurf gesehen, war Selbstkritik.
Zeitnahe Info ist schon ein Steckenpferd von mir..


----------



## Vanner (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ja das machst du auch immer sehr gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Danke - tut auch mal gut ;-))))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer interessant, die Sichtweisen auch anderer zu lesen :
> http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2014/12/07/nachlese-zur-dafv-tagung/
> Dr. Thomas Guenther fiel ja schon mehrmals durch seine Analysen auf - und ich kann ihm hier bei seiner Nachlese zur Trümmertruppenhauptversammlung nicht gross widersprechen..



Sehr guter Artikel.

 Das eigentliche Drama ist aus meiner Sicht, dass der Verband keine punktuellen Schwächen zeigt, sondern auf allen Felder versagt hat. 

 Aber allein ein Blick auf die Präsidentin spricht hier Worte.
 Diesen Verband kann man abschreiben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - tut auch mal gut ;-))))



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, welchen Hass einige Leute auf dich haben und dass die nur darauf warten, dich mal rechtlich an den Haken zu bekommen.

 Vor diesem Hintergrund ist deine Arbeit noch höher einzuschätzen. #6


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sehr guter Artikel.
> 
> Das eigentliche Drama ist aus meiner Sicht, dass der Verband keine punktuellen Schwächen zeigt, sondern auf allen Felder versagt hat.
> 
> ...


 http://www.bundesfinanzministerium....triebspruefung/AfA_Tabellen/afa_tabellen.html

 doch eher als "unbewegliches Wirtschafts(gut)"


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Dr. Guenther hat in seinem Blog ja unter anderem geschrieben, dass die Einheit der deutschen Angler, die mit der Fusion aus dem westlichen VDSF und dem ostdeutschen DAV zum DAFV hergestellt werden sollte, in immer weitere Ferne rücken würde...

Dass der DAFV und vor allem Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eher spaltet denn (ver)eint, haben wir auch schon früher gemerkt als die Helden Delegierten, Funktionäre und Hauptamtliche des DAFV und der ihn tragenden und finanzierenden Landesverbände (Februar 2013):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258958

Und auch Dr. Günther war schon 2012 klar, dass das nur eine Einheit durch Spaltung geben wird und hat das damals schon gebloggt und bei uns veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241945


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Drama ist aus meiner Sicht, dass der Verband keine punktuellen Schwächen zeigt, sondern auf allen Felder versagt hat.
> 
> Aber allein ein Blick auf die Präsidentin spricht hier Worte.
> Diesen Verband kann man abschreiben



Das weitaus grössere Drama dürfte die absolute Uneinsichtigkeit rund um und mit Frau Dr.sein..man lobt sich ohne dafür den geringsten Anlass zu haben.

Wie Dr.Günther schon sehr richtig anmerkte..kritischer Gegenwind kommt nicht mehr allein aus der sogenannten "Sektiererecke".

Seit langem fragt man sich doch ohnehin,ob die wahren Sektierer nicht doch eher in den Führungsetagen einiger Fahnentreuer LV und im BV zu suchen sind.

Tradition ist weiterreichen des Feuers-nicht aufbewahren von Asche.Diese DAFV Struktur hat es echt geschafft,daraus ideologischen und finanziellen Sondermüll zu fabrizieren.

Gehört entsorgt !


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das weitaus grössere Drama dürfte die absolute Uneinsichtigkeit rund um und mit Frau Dr.sein...


Woher soll die Einsicht auch kommen?

 Als Ex-Politikerin ist sie es gewohnt; es wird Bockmist ohne Ende verzapft, aber man kann es mit Belanglosigkeiten hinweglabern & ein Art Haftung gibt es nicht.

 Wenn in unserem Fall der Gang nach Canossa (Amtsgericht, Insolvenzmeldung) endlich ansteht, wird auch da ein (anderer) Schuldiger gefunden werden.

 Und der Rest der Gurkentruppe ist es schlichtweg gewohnt, dass es so läuft; jahrzehntelang hat doch keine Sau denen auf die Finger geguckt oder gar geklopft. Und den weiteren Grund Altersdebilität möchte ich gar nicht weiter ansprechen.

 Deswegen würde es auch bei weitem nicht reichen, wenn man nur Frau Dr. entsorgt, der komplette Haufen muss in den Müll.
 Und alle die, die dieses Präsidium, diesen BV mit gezimmert & gestützt haben, sollten besser nicht (allein) mit der Neukonstruktion betreut werden, dann kommt derselbe Mist noch mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ihr seht das alle wie gewohnt falsch:
http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...ahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-berlin.html

Sinngemäß:
Der Erfolg der letzten Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV würde auch darin bestehen, dass mit  jetzt beschlossenen Leitsätzen, der "Empfehlung“ zum Gemeinschaftsangeln, dem Haushaltsplan  und der Verabredung finanzieller Regelungen, sicher in das kommende Jahr gelangt werden könne und gleichzeitig die Weichen für einen wirtschaftlich zukunftsfähigen Bundesverband gestellt worden wären. 

;-))))))))


----------



## Vanner (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Sie bestimmen die Marschrichtung ohne die Kompassnadel aus den Augen zu verlieren, klingt geil. Wahrscheinlich haben sie aber noch nicht gemerkt, dass jemand einen Magneten unter den Kompass gelegt hat und die Nadel irgendwie in die falsche Richtung ausschlägt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Da benötigt man keinen Magneten. In der Zeit von Navis und Kartenplottern ist doch kaum noch einer in der Lage zu navigieren. 

 Was man zusätzlich beim DAFV sieht- es fehlt jemand der die Richtung vorgibt. Die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen der JHV - also die gegensätzlichen Informationen in der Öffentlichkeit - zeigen gar, dass in manchen Lagern schon das verstehen (wollen)  von einfachsten Dingen ein Problem darstellt ;-) . 

 Ich glaube, dass der Kreisverband Sangershausen auch noch vor den rauchenden Trümmern des DAFV die Fahne hochhalten und Loblieder anstimmen wird. Treue Gefolgsleute- nur ohne oder in die falsche Richtung... 

 Ich habe erst einmal geguckt, ob der Verfasser aus der Nähe von Dithmarschen kommt. Ähnliche Lobpreisungen auf die Verbandswelt habe ich hier und an anderer Stelle schon öfter von einem User gelesen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, dass die organisierten Angelfischer genau die Vereine und Verbände haben, die sie wirklich verdienen............

Passt scho........................

Schade nur, dass auch richtige Angler drunter leiden müssen..................

Nochmal, zum auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr seht das alle wie gewohnt falsch:
> http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...ahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-berlin.html
> 
> Sinngemäß:
> ...


----------



## prinz1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Moin moin.
Also das, was da der Sangerhausener "Sportsfreund" verzapft hat, ist ja grandios.
So etwas in der Art habe ich seit 1989 ja nicht mehr gelesen!
Das erinnert man mich mehr als stark an die guten ideologischen Einpeitschversuche von SED und Co.
Überholen ohne einzuholen!
Immer 1 Schritt vorwärts!! ( auch wenn der Abgrund naht)

Sorry, ich finde das Schaixxe.
Entsorgen und kompletter Neuanfang!

der prinz


----------



## Vanner (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da benötigt man keinen Magneten. In der Zeit von Navis und Kartenplottern ist doch kaum noch einer in der Lage zu navigieren.




 Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber auch bei den Geräten muß man das richtige Ziel eingeben um dort auch anzukommen.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ähnliche Lobpreisungen auf die Verbandswelt habe ich hier und an anderer Stelle schon öfter von einem User gelesen ;-)


 

Lobpreiset den Herrn, ähh die Verbandler.

In anderen Teilen Deutschlands wird das bedingungslose Anbeten erwartet. Wehe dem, der anderer Meinung ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Unterschiedliche Sprachregelungen und Sprachgebrauch sollte nicht zu einer Ost/West oder Ex-VDSF oder Ex-DAV-Diskussion führen -  alles eine Sorte.

Als Schwabe weiss ich ja, wie man damit zu kämpfen hat, dass man nicht hochdeutscht..

Um das daher klarzustellen:
Die Vereine und Verbände in Ost und West bzw. Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF sind praktisch alle gleich kompetent - sonst wäre es ja nicht zum DAFV gekommen...

Also keine unsinnigen Ost/West-Diskussionen bitte - ist nur was für Ewiggestrige....


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr seht das alle wie gewohnt falsch:
> http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...ahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-berlin.html








 Na dann ist doch alles gut!


----------



## Fr33 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na dann ist doch alles gut!




Ich hau mich weg..... selten sowas realitätsfremdes gelesen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Dazu noch aus dem Bericht von Sangerhausen:
Im Grußwort hätte der Präsi des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, Holger Ortel, die Notwendigkeit einer Beitragserhöhung angemahnt  und über eine dadurch  fällige Sonderumlage in Höhe von 7.000 € informiert... 

Ich weiss nicht, ob dem Schreiber klar war, worum es da wirklich ging.

Nämlich nicht um eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV oder eine Umlage für den DAFV!

Sondern um die bisher vom DAFV verhinderte, notwendige Erhöhung beim DFV, dem auch die Sonderzulage zufliessen sollte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgens bei den Begrüßungen gab es mehrere Grußworte..
> 
> Holger Ortel meinte, der DAFV solle sich mehr als Mitglied in die Arbeit beim DFV einbringen.
> 
> ...



Aber was weiss ich schon, habe ja schon gelernt, dass wir alles falsch sehen und alles bestens im DAFV.........

Avanti, Dilettanti!!


----------



## Sharpo (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Provinzler


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wir verkennen eben laut Bericht als diejenigen, die versuchen den Untergang des DAFV herbeizuschreiben, _die dem Verband innewohnende Kraft und Fähigkeit, Herausforderungen anzunehmen, zu meistern und aus diesem Prozess kraftvoller denn je hervorzugehen, um Anglerinteressen zu vertreten...._

Ich entschuldige mich für dieses verkennen, bleibe aber bei meiner bisherigen Meinung, davon bis dato immer noch nichts wahrgenommen zu haben..............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Schreibt Sangershausen neuerdings für den Postillon ?

Köstlich.."innewohnende Kraft und Fähigkeit.."

Scheinen beim DAFV eher stille Talente zu sein.

So still,das sie ausser den Involvierten niemand wahrnimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer interessant, die Sichtweisen auch anderer zu lesen :
> http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2014/12/07/nachlese-zur-dafv-tagung/
> Dr. Thomas Guenther fiel ja schon mehrmals durch seine Analysen auf - und ich kann ihm hier bei seiner Nachlese zur Trümmertruppenhauptversammlung nicht gross widersprechen..



Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar

*Nachlese zur DAFV-Tagung​*
Wir haben wieder die Erlaubnis von Dr. Günther erhalten, das bei uns im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen, was wir wie immer gerne machen:
Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2014/12/07/nachlese-zur-dafv-tagung/

Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband DAFV hat erwartungsgemäß eine positive Bilanz seiner Jahreshauptversammlung gezogen. 

Im vorangegangenen Beitrag haben wir dagegengehalten: Überleben ja, vorerst – aber noch kein Leben. 

Auch in den Landesverbänden scheint die Stimmung beim Blick auf den Dachverband durchweg eingetrübt. 
Ist man doch mit anstehenden Beitragserhöhungen in den Verbandsalltag zurückgeschickt worden. 
Währenddessen wächst die Unzufriedenheit mit der Leistung des Bundesvorstandes. 

Verständlicherweise. 

Denn kaum ein Landesverband wird die Erhöhungen aus der Portokasse finanzieren. Sie werden ihre Mitglieder zur Kasse bitten müssen, die an kritischen Fragen nicht sparen werden. 

Wer eigene LV-Beitragserhöhungen in 2015/ 2016 planen muss, dem kommt das höchst ungelegen. 

Zunehmend wird diese Unzufriedenheit auch öffentlich artikuliert. Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat bereits seinen Austritt verkündet, was die Finanzlage des Bundesverbandes noch einmal verschärft. Man beschäftige sich fast nur mit sich selbst, lautet im Kern die Kritik der Rheinischen. Und auch im Zusammenspiel des Präsidiums gäbe es sichtbare Unstimmigkeiten.

Die Einheit der deutschen Angler, die mit der Fusion aus dem westlichen VDSF und dem ostdeutschen DAV zum DAFV hergestellt werden sollte, rückt in immer weitere Ferne. 

Kaum jemand traut diesem DAFV noch zu, das Ruder herumzureißen. Die Liste der ausgetretenen Landesverbände wird immer länger, darauf steht der solvente Landesfischereiverband Bayern, der allem Vernehmen nach vorerst nicht an einen Wiedereintritt denkt. Niedersachsen ist, trotz entgegenstehender Beschlusslage, ebenfalls Austrittskandidat, ebenso wie der besser fusionierte Verband der Hessischen Fischer. 

Selbst im so bundestreuen Schleswig-Holstein kann die Stimmung nur als mau bezeichnet werden. Bereits jetzt zeigt ein Blick auf die Deutschlandkarte, dass von Einheit der Angler in diesem Land sogar noch weniger die Rede sein kann, als vor dem Zusammenschluss.

Ob noch wirkliche Lobbyarbeit stattfindet, kann nicht zweifelsfrei festgestellt werden. Sie ist jedenfalls selbst für beobachtende Insider so gut wie nicht wahrnehmbar. Der Routinebetrieb läuft einstweilen weiter, wenn auch ohne jede Routine. Längst taugt der Begriff “Anlaufschwierigkeiten” nicht mehr, um die Situation zu verharmlosen.

Es ist offensichtlich, dass die Fusion ihr Ziel komplett verfehlt hat. Das einzige, was sie geschaffen hat, ist eine rechtliche Struktur, die nicht funktioniert und von der sich mehr und mehr Angler und Verbände abwenden. Das Präsidium scheint diese wachsende Abkehr lediglich für ein Haushaltsproblem zu halten, das über Beitragserhöhungen gelöst werden kann. Es ignoriert die Argumente, die hinter den Austritten und Austrittsankündigungen stehen. Die mögen nicht immer berechtigt sein, aber es wäre ein Mindeststandard, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Längst ist die Zahl der Kritiker nicht mehr in die Sektiererecke zu stellen.

Der Ernst der Lage ist dem Präsidium durchaus bewusst. Wenn die Präsidentin in einem Schreiben an die Landesverbände davon spricht, dass die Notwendigkeit des Nachdenkens über eine Insolvenz bestehe, dann weiß sie, dass es eng wird, auch wenn sie nur diejenigen Verbände disziplinieren will, die ihre Beitragsgelder zurückgehalten haben (eines der wenigen vorübergehend gelösten Probleme). Aber es fehlt an Ideen und Ansätzen, an die Ursachen des zunehmenden Unmutes heranzugehen.

Ein Einheitsverband, der keine Einheit schafft, sondern mehr und mehr Spaltung hervorruft, steht unter einem Rechtfertigungsdruck. Da nützt es nichts zu hoffen, den Verband nach Überwindung der aktuellen Krise weiterführen zu wollen nach Art der Vorgängerverbände.

Doch das Präsidium hüllt sich weiterhin in ein Gewebe aus Schweigen und höchst fadenscheiniger Propaganda. Alles ist gut und wir machen doch - das ist das Signal, das von der Jahreshauptversammlung ausgehen sollte. Unter den Empfängern glaubt daran kaum einer. Das schwindende Vertrauen bewirkt erste Erosionsspuren im Bundespräsidium, das bereits deutliche personelle Lücken aufweist. 

Und sollten die Übriggebliebenen einen Plan haben, wie sie die Zukunft der deutschen Angelfischereiorganisation gestalten wollen, dann sollten sie ihn schleunigst bekannt geben. Davon war leider auf der Jahreshauptversammlung und auch sonst nichts zu erahnen.

Nachgerade naiv mutet an, dass der DAFV weiterhin zu suggerieren versucht, er betreibe Lobbyarbeit. Natürlich müssen Themen wie Kleinwasserkraftwerke und Kormoran weiterverfolgt werden. 

Aber der Verband muss eben auch Kampagnenfähigkeit wiedergewinnen. Das ist beileibe nicht nur eine Frage des Geldes. Sondern es ist vor allem anderen eine Frage der Mobilisierung der eigenen Basis. 

Die wird ohne grundlegende Änderungen der Informations- und Willensbildungspolitik nicht zu haben sein. Der Verband muss endlich die Möglichkeiten der Teilhabe und des Einbringens deutlich verbessern. Das habe ich bereits vor rund 15 Jahren in einem Bericht an das Präsidium geschrieben. Seither hat sich die Situation eher verschlechtert denn verbessert. 

Peinlich ist, dass andere “grüne” Verbände bei diesem Thema einen Vorsprung von mehr als zwanzig Jahren haben. 

Stattdessen werden weiterhin Kritiker aus den Landesverbänden mit rechtlichen Sanktionsdrohungen kujoniert.

Ein neuer Fahrer und etwas neuer Lack bringen halt noch keine bessere Motorleistung. Das Präsidium agiert in seiner gesamten Führung komplett ideenlos. Es behilft sich stattdessen mit Kopien des Gestrigen. In einer beschleunigten Welt funktioniert das jeden Tag schlechter.

Auch der neue Finanzausschuss wird es nicht leicht haben, etwas zu bewirken; denn auch die Landesverbände flüchten sich in Erwartungshaltungen, ohne klare Forderungen zu formulieren.

Die Wirkung, die das Präsidium in der Jahreshauptversammlung zu erzielen versuchte, ist ganz offenkundig ausgeblieben.

Lediglich der Eintritt größerer Katastrophen konnte abgewendet werden. 
Die Strukturprobleme sind weiterhin ungelöst und tauchen auf keiner Agenda auf. 

Es ist eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie das Präsidium einholen werden, wenn es sich weiterhin verweigert, sie anzupacken. Schon immer war es tödlich, wichtige Themen nicht zu besetzen. 

Die Positionen, mit denen man das tut, müssen ja nicht unbedingt richtig sein, aber man muss sie setzen. 

Das, worüber das Präsidium nicht spricht, ist ja deswegen nicht aus der Welt. 

Die interessierte Anglerschaft spricht darüber. 

Wenn es das Präsidium nicht tut, gibt es seinen Führungsanspruch auf. Falls das DAFV-Präsidium jemals einen hatte. 

Damit kann keine Organisation auf Dauer leben.

Dr. Thomas Günther


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Und hier gleich nochmal der "Gegenpart" dazu, direkt aus der real existierenden organisierten Angelfischerei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, dass die organisierten Angelfischer genau die Vereine und Verbände haben, die sie wirklich verdienen............
> 
> Passt scho........................
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu noch aus dem Bericht von Sangerhausen:
> Im Grußwort hätte der Präsi des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, Holger Ortel, die Notwendigkeit einer Beitragserhöhung angemahnt  und über eine dadurch  fällige Sonderumlage in Höhe von 7.000 € informiert...
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, ob dem Schreiber klar war, worum es da wirklich ging.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir verkennen eben laut Bericht als diejenigen, die versuchen den Untergang des DAFV herbeizuschreiben, _die dem Verband innewohnende Kraft und Fähigkeit, Herausforderungen anzunehmen, zu meistern und aus diesem Prozess kraftvoller denn je hervorzugehen, um Anglerinteressen zu vertreten...._
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich für dieses verkennen, bleibe aber bei meiner bisherigen Meinung, davon bis dato immer noch nichts wahrgenommen zu haben..............


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Schade - als ich da von dem Herrn namens "Fred Blood" las, dachte ich zuerst, ein volltestosteröner 80ies-Söldnerfilmdarsteller wäre extra im zerrissenen Muscleshirt erschienen, um den ganzen Laden willentlich und begrüßenswerterweise durch rappelndes Zutun in den Orkus zu schicken :q

Ist leider offenbar nicht passiert. Das nächste Mal also lieber gleich Chuck Norris anfordern, um sicherzugehen.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, dass die organisierten Angelfischer genau die Vereine und Verbände haben, die sie wirklich verdienen...


Ich möchte aber betonen, dass Vereine nicht in einem Atemzug mit Verbänden genannt werden & solche Honks wie Gerhard Jarosz http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...ahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-berlin.html sicherlich nicht stellvertretend für Vereine an sich stehen.

 Ich vermute mal, der Herr war einer der erleuchteten Delegierten, also von der Truppe, die uns die Suppe seit Jahren einbrockt.

 Die große Masse der Vereine hat jahrelang gepennt, ja. Vermutlich haben es sich auch viele Vorstände in den Seilschaften gemütlich gehen lassen, keine Frage.
 Trotzdem ist Verbandsarbeit, erst recht BV, totales Randthema.
 Ist dumm, fahrlässig, kurzsichtig, ok.

 Mittlerweile erwachen jedoch viele Vereine aus dem Dornröschenschlaf, es geht jetzt schließlich um mehr €uronen |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber betonen, dass Vereine nicht in einem Atemzug mit Verbänden genannt werden & solche Honks wie Gerhard Jarosz http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...ahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-berlin.html sicherlich nicht stellvertretend für Vereine an sich stehen.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, der Herr war einer der erleuchteten Delegierten, also von der Truppe, die uns die Suppe seit Jahren einbrockt.
> 
> ...



Eher Jahrelang resigniert.
Heute ist es doch auch "einfacher" sich zu Organisieren und Informationen zu erhalten. 

"Damals" war man doch eher auf das Gequatsche der Verbände und Vereine angewiesen.
Glauben oder......Verein verlassen.


----------



## GandRalf (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wieso erinnert mich die ganze Geschichte nur an "Stoppok"?


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=739731776101368&set=vb.100001936582092&type=2&theater

|kopfkrat


----------



## JimiG (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber betonen, dass Vereine nicht in einem Atemzug mit Verbänden genannt werden & solche Honks wie Gerhard Jarosz http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...ahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-berlin.html sicherlich nicht stellvertretend für Vereine an sich stehen.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, der Herr war einer der erleuchteten Delegierten, also von der Truppe, die uns die Suppe seit Jahren einbrockt.
> 
> ...



Ich als eingeborener Ossi erkenne an dem Schreiben dieses ehrenwerten Herren die alten Parolen von damals wieder. Da war auch immer von Fahnen im Wind und so die Rede. Naja ist meiner Meinung nach ein noch in der damaligen Zeit Gefangener. Oder es ist ein verzweifelter letzter Versuch mit alten Mitteln. Egal was es ist beschämend für mich was der LAV Sachsen-Anhalt so zu diesem Konstrukt beiträgt und ich versichere das ich seit 5 Jahren nicht einmal einen Delegierten gewählt habe. Schon garnicht solch einen Vertreter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich finds gut, dass es noch so engagierte Angelfischer gibt, die fest abnickend und stumpf zahlend, an der Seite von Funktionären und Delegierten stehend, dafür sorgen, den DAFV - immerhin den Regeln der Demokratie folgend der mehrheitliche Wunsch der da organisierten Angelfischer - am Leben zu halten, damit der weiter so erfolgreich tätig sein kann...

Wie gesagt:
Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, dass die organisierten Angelfischer genau die Vereine und Verbände haben, die sie wirklich verdienen............


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Alle Achtung, dass man in Sachsen-Anhalt in der Kryonik-Forschung schon so weit fortgeschritten ist...

25 Jahre und dann wieder aufgetaut,
bei Herr Jarosz scheint es funktioniert zu haben...

#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Das vom gleichen Herren aus 2011 - vor der (Kon)Fusion:
https://daten.verwaltungsportal.de/dateien/news/131520/standpunkt_fusion_02_2011.pdf

Er hat sich nun halt im Laufe der Jahre inhaltlich den Verrätern und Umfallern aus Brandenburg und Sachsen mit dem Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV angeschlossen mit seiner Meinung, nachdem diese die (Kon)Fusion erzwungen haben..

Sollte etwa ein Funktionär oder Delegierter der im DAFV organisierten Angelfischer zugeben, dass er sich getäuscht hat??

Wo er doch nur den Wunsch der Mehrheit dieser organisierten Angelfischer ausführt, zusammen mit seinen, nach seinen Worten,  "untadeligen" Funktionärskollegen...!!!

Es lebe der DAFV mit der ihm  innewohnenden Kraft und Fähigkeit, Herausforderungen anzunehmen, zu meistern und aus diesem Prozess kraftvoller denn je hervorzugehen, um Anglerinteressen zu vertreten....

Avanti Dilettanti!!



PS:
Wie schon geschrieben, ich finde diese Ost/West und DAV/VDSF - Gegenüberstellung heutzutage  nur zum kotzen und ewiggestrig, da die alle gleichermassen ihre "Kompetenz" bewiesen haben!

Ich muss allerdings trotzdem zugeben, dass mir hier nach dem durchlesen der Dokumente ganz spontan wieder der Begriff "Wendehals" durch den Kopf geschossen ist.................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Sind nicht noch Posten im DAFV zu vergeben? Bevorzugt aus der ehemaligen Riege des DAV? Da brauchste die rosarote Brille und treuen Gehorsam.

 Ich habe eh den Eindruck, dass zur Zeit verschiedene Bewerbungsschreiben im Netz die Runde machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



> Sind nicht noch Posten im DAFV zu vergeben?



Das Problem:
Der letzte Gute (im Sinne Kompetenz und Anglerfreundlichkeit) ging mit Dr. Meinelt, wer bleibt?

Keiner mehr vom DAV, und ausser Frau Dr. keiner unter 70.....

Hört sich für mich eher nach ner Mitbestimmungsgruppe aus einem Altersheim an ....

Aber wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, dass die organisierten Angelfischer genau die Vereine und Verbände haben, die sie wirklich verdienen............
> 
> Passt scho........................
> 
> Schade nur, dass auch richtige Angler drunter leiden müssen..................


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Honks wie Gerhard Jarosz http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...ahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-berlin.html





Blauzahn schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, dass man in Sachsen-Anhalt in der Kryonik-Forschung schon so weit fortgeschritten ist...
> 25 Jahre und dann wieder aufgetaut,
> bei Herr Jarosz scheint es funktioniert zu haben...


Wenn solch ein Vogel nicht an Entscheiderstellen sitzen würde, wäre er ähnlich niedlich wie der hier zum Schluss.

Sollte es eines Tages einen vernünftigen Bundesverband geben, bekommt unser Jarosz sicher einen Platz in den Archiven, damit nachfolgende Angler auf die Frage _"warum damals nur...?"_ eine Antwort finden, 
auch wenn diese nicht weniger verstörend ist 
wie gar keine Antwort.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn solch ein Vogel nicht an Entscheiderstellen sitzen würde, wäre er ähnlich niedlich wie der hier zum Schluss.


 
 Ein Blick auf deren Webseite sagt doch alles aus:
http://www.kreisanglerverein-sangerhausen.de/seite/9742/unser-verein.html
_"Traditionell sieht sich der Kreisanglerverein in der Rolle des Anwaltes der aquatischen Lebewesen, insbesondere der Fische."
_
_Der Satz könnte auch von Petra kommen. |bigeyes_
_ 
_ Leicht verwirrt halt, doch weit ab von einer Entscheiderposition (Kreisangelverein in Sachsen-Anhalt).

Die Probleme sitzen an viel höheren Stellen;
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237230


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Meinte "Entscheiderposition" in der Form, dass er einer der Delegierten zur HV war.
Wenn die anderen ähnlich gefiltert waren, wundert einen natürlich gar nichts.
Zombieland... |scardie:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Auch die Darstellung der Saarländer, bisher eher durch Bundesverbandstreue aufgefallen, zur HV des DAFV,  lässt nicht gerade "Jubelstürme" erkennen.
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/jahreshauptversammlung-des-dafv-in-berlin/

Und die Sachsen scheinen erneut umzufallen, nachdem sie erst unbedingt den DAFV wollten, ähnlich wie der Rheinische, der den Schritt schon gegangen ist:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=72


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

AGSB Bayern ist angeblich dem DSAV beigetreten und hat  dem DAFV gekündigt.
Quelle DSAV


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

Damit sind über den DSAV trotzdem im DAFV und bezahlen den trotzdem weiter  - plus die Mehrkosten für den DSAV.

Munkeln gehört hatte ich das schon..

Konnte mir aber bei meiner geringen Intelligenzleistung einfach nicht vorstellen oder das nachvollziehen, warum man beim DAFV kündigen sollte, um in den DSAV zu gehen, und damit trotzdem weiter im DAFV zu bleiben und den damit auch weiter zu bezahlen...

Ist hier also wurscht, weil "Nullsummenspiel" für den DAFV und damit anderes Thema..

Nur der AGSB Bayern zahlt halt mehr insgesamt als bisher  - wers braucht....

PS:
Will ausdrücklich auch mal die organisierten, sächsischen Angelfischer loben, die scheinbar langsam aufgewacht sind, laut dem Schreiben des Landesverbandes. 

Der sich laut Schreiben wohl zum Handeln gezwungen sah, weil seitens seiner Mitglieder  in den letzten Wochen und Monaten verstärkt Fragen hinsichtlich der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung, zur strukturellen wie auch zielorientierten Arbeit des DAFV aufgekommen wären.

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Die Sachsen, da sie erst nächstes Jahr kündigen wollen, gehörten übrigens nicht zu den 5 LV, die nach unseren Infos dieses Jahr noch vorsorglich kündigen wollen, daran arbeiten/abstimmen oder dies bereits getan haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Soeben kam auch die Bestätigung bei mir an, dass der Landesverband Weser-Ems, der Verband des Finanzivzes im DAFV, Bernd Pieper, und des Referenten für für Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz im DAFV, Dr. Jens Salva, ebenfalls vorsorglich gekündigt hat.

Ob damit gleichzeitig Finanzvize Pieper und Referent Salva ihre Ämter niederlegen, ist bis dato noch nicht bekannt. 

Die Kündigung des AGSB Bayern wurde da auch bestätigt.

Damit fehlen jetzt noch 3 Landesverbände, die nach unseren Infos ebenfalls an vorsorglichen Kündigungen noch 2014 arbeiten, um keine Beitragserhöhung 2016 bezahlen zu müssen.

Das Schreddern geht jedenfalls weiter..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja - erst allem zustimmen und denn den "Schwanz" einziehen wenn man durchblickt, welche Götter sie riefen. Das das so kommt hätte man doch lange im Vorfeld wissen müssen. Mich erstaunt allerdings, dass man gegen den Weser-Ems Pieper "rebelliert" und ihm untreu wird.



Die Präsidentin hofft ja (noch) darauf, dass in den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen der Landesverbände, wo das noch nachträglich abgestimmt werden muss, wie damals bei Niedersachsen, die Kündigungen widerrufen werden.

Ob bei den bisher in immerhin knapp Jahren gezeigten "Leistungen" des DAFV noch ein organisierter Angelfischer bzw. deren Delegierte in den Landesverbänden, die gekündigt haben, tatsächlich so dumm sein kann, für den Verbleib im DAFV zu stimmen, wird sich zeigen.

Dass zudem 3 weitere LV an der Kündigung noch dieses Jahr arbeiten, mit auch insgesamt weit über 100.000 Zahlern, und der BV da anscheinend noch nix davon weiss, macht das jetzige Schreiben des DAFV zur Finanzsituation und Haushaltsplanung 2016 eh schon wieder zu einem Papierkorbfall...

Immerhin haben die eingesehen, dass die "freiwillige Umlage" (als Beitragsvorauszahlung verklausuliert) in 2015 kaum in voller Höhe kommen wird, da wird jetzt von "freiwilligem Vorschuss von* max.* 129.525 Euro" fabuliert ...

Ein Landesverband, der kündigt wegen Beitragserhöhung, wird wohl kaum seinen Mitgliedern und deren Mitgliedern, den organisierten Angelfischern, vermitteln können, dass sie dann einen "freiwilligen Vorschuss" bezahlen...

Obwohl man das bei der Kompetenz in Bundes- und Landesverbänden dies natürlich nie wissen/voraussagen kann.....

Es bleibt spannend, wir bleiben dran...


----------



## Knispel (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

So wie es ausssieht, werden die "Auflösungserscheinungen" im DAFV immer größer. Die große Frage ist nur : Was kommt denn ? Wer will oder kann etwas neues aufbauen ?  Die, die dieses Caos veranstaltet haben sitzen doch alle noch am Ruder und werden - das weiß ich 100 %, dass Zepter nie aus der Hand geben ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Sache der organisierten Angelfischer, die ja diese "Helden" immer wieder wählen, finanzieren und gewähren lassen...

Schade, dass auch immer Angler unter dem Dreck leiden müssen..

PS:
Und das würde mich noch wirklich  interessieren, ob unter dieser Bedingung der Kündigung ihres Landesverbandes die Herren Pieper und Salva tatsächlich ihre Ämter im DAFV-Präsidium behalten wollen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soeben kam auch die Bestätigung bei mir an, dass der Landesverband Weser-Ems, der Verband des Finanzivzes im DAFV, Bernd Pieper, und des Referenten für für Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz im DAFV, Dr. Jens Salva, ebenfalls vorsorglich gekündigt hat.
> 
> Ob damit gleichzeitig Finanzvize Pieper und Referent Salva ihre Ämter niederlegen, ist bis dato noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Cool im Angesichte der aktuellen Geschehnisse mit den ganzen Kündigungen ist doch der Neujahrsgruß der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ungen/liebe-angelfreundinnen-und-angelfreunde

Mir kommt da spontan der Begriff des Paralleluniversums in den Kopf....

Lest und urteilt aber bitte selber ;-))))


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Die die austreten können ja bei DSAV eintreten. so wie die Bayern. Später könnten man dann fusionieren. Damit hat man ja Erfahrung jetzt. Oder so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool im Angesichte der aktuellen Geschehnisse mit den ganzen Kündigungen ist doch der Neujahrsgruß der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ungen/liebe-angelfreundinnen-und-angelfreunde
> 
> Mir kommt da spontan der Begriff des Paralleluniversums in den Kopf....
> ...


Schuss immer noch nicht ansatzweise gehört, fällt mir dazu auch noch ein...


----------



## Knispel (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Zumindest sollten wir dem BV, den LV´s und seinen "Lenker" auch Frohe Weihnachten und viel Erfolg 2015 wünschen, dass gehört sich so. Ob sie es auch so empfinden steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich wünsche es jedenfalls.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ich wünsch denen einfach das, was sie mir auch wünschen.....
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



PS:
Wärs nicht so zum heulen, wärs nur noch zum lachen..........


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Na das war es dann wohl . Meine Trauer hält sich in sehr engen Grenzen. Ich weine dem Chaotenclub keine Träne nach.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool im Angesichte der aktuellen Geschehnisse mit den ganzen Kündigungen ist doch der Neujahrsgruß der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ungen/liebe-angelfreundinnen-und-angelfreunde
> 
> Mir kommt da spontan der Begriff des Paralleluniversums in den Kopf....
> ...


 
Ich erkenne in diesem Artikel die Beratungsresistenz (ich hoffe, es ist kein Altersstarrsinn) der Verfasserin.
Kleine Wasserkraft und Kormoranmanagement sind weiterhin bestimmende Themen. Irgendwie zusammenhanglos wird dann zwischendurch das Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen gestreift.

Nirgends auch nur ein Wort zu den Themen, die man im Sinne der Angler anpacken will. Und da fallen mir viele ein: Selektive Entnahme, Gewässerzugang etc.
Aber wie auch, wenn man selbst als Nichtangler gar keine Beziehung zum Angeln hat.

Das Bild spricht Bände. Sehr geeignet ... für die Vorsitzende eines Naturschutzverbandes #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich erkenne in diesem Artikel die Beratungsresistenz (ich hoffe, es ist kein Altersstarrsinn) der Verfasserin.
> Kleine Wasserkraft und Kormoranmanagement sind weiterhin bestimmende Themen. Irgendwie zusammenhanglos wird dann zwischendurch das Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen gestreift.
> 
> Nirgends auch nur ein Wort zu den Themen, die man im Sinne der Angler anpacken will. Und da fallen mir viele ein: Selektive Entnahme, Gewässerzugang etc.
> ...



Und statt dass sie - wie es sich für einen Angelfischerverband und seine komptente Nichtanglerin als Präsidentin gehörten würde, die  Anglerfischerfreunde/innen anspricht, wählt sie die Worte:
LIEBE ANGELFREUNDINNEN UND ANGELFREUNDE

Obwohl sie die nach eigenen Worten ja gar nicht vertreten will, die nur mal angeln wollen, sondern nur organisierte Angelfischer...

Freudscher Versprecher?
Komplette Unkenntnis der Materie?
Oder einfach die Kompetenz im DAFV, die sich da Bahn bricht?

Spannend, oder?


----------



## Knispel (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin hofft ja (noch) darauf, dass in den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen der Landesverbände, wo das noch nachträglich abgestimmt werden muss, wie damals bei Niedersachsen, die Kündigungen widerrufen werden.
> 
> ..



Das beschließen denn ja die Vereine ! Wenn betreffende LV´s clever sind, machen sie es wie Niedersachsen ünd lösen den BV - Beitrag vom LV-Beitrag und stellen ihn seperat in Rechnung. Die Erhöhung müssen denn die Vereine ihren Mitgliedern selber beibringen - der LV - Beitrag bleibt ja gleich. Ich bin echt gespannt wie das mit Niedersachsen weitergeht, wo jetzt Weser - Ems raus will und damit eventuell der billigere LV wird ?


----------



## Wegberger (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Hallo,

immerhin in Wathose und mit dem zukünftig einzig DAFV konformen Anglertackle. 

Dem weissen Anglerfreundeimer... und schaut, er ist wohl auch noch fängig!
Da brauchste auch kein Blei !


----------



## Elbangler_70 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Will ausdrücklich auch mal die organisierten, sächsischen Angelfischer loben, die scheinbar langsam aufgewacht sind, laut dem Schreiben des Landesverbandes.
> 
> Der sich laut Schreiben wohl zum Handeln gezwungen sah, weil seitens seiner Mitglieder  in den letzten Wochen und Monaten verstärkt Fragen hinsichtlich der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung, zur strukturellen wie auch zielorientierten Arbeit des DAFV aufgekommen wären.



Lieber Thomas

ist dir bewusst wen du hier lobst???

Du lobst genau die Leute, die eindringlich vor der Fusion auf deren Folgen hingewiesen wurden! Die Delegierten und Präsidien haben dieser zugestimmt. Von Teilen wurde dabei wissentlich einen Beschluss zur Mitgliederabstimmung im AVE ignoriert, die klar eine Einzelabstimmung der Mitglieder in den Vereinen festgelegt hatte. 

Vergleiche einfach mal die Delegiertenlisten der letzen HV des DAV mit der des DAFV...



Abendgruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas
> 
> ist dir bewusst wen du hier lobst???
> 
> ...


Hatte ich doch schon klar gemacht, dass das Umfaller sind - jetzt eben mal (ausnahmsweise? zufällig?)  in die richtige Richtung



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Sachsen scheinen erneut umzufallen, nachdem sie erst unbedingt den DAFV wollten, ähnlich wie der Rheinische, der den Schritt schon gegangen ist:
> http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=72


----------



## Elbangler_70 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Ne, das sind keine Umfaller. Das ist die Rolle Rückwärts der Damen und Herren die dereinst die Fusion in Sachsen durchgedrückt haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Bei manchen dauert es halt länger, bis ganz oben Strom ankommt...

 Jetzt erst fängt die Lampe bei denen an zu leuchten. Spät, aber immerhin... Bei manchen bleibt es dagegen ewig dunkel. Z.B. bei uns im Norden


----------



## Elbangler_70 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Hier wird sich allwissend ge*rie*rt und aus der zweiten Reihe Politik gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

naja, nachdem wir unwissenden Hetzer schon seit 2010 vor dieser Art der(Kon)Fusion warnten und die Folgen beschrieben, finde ich persönlich es überraschend schnell, dass die kompetenten Verbandler oder "untadeligen Funktionäre" (ihr erinnert euch? Sangerhausen..) jetzt schon, Ende 2014, anfangen aufzuwachen.

Das konnte so schliesslich kein kompetenter Verbandler ahnen oder voraussehen, wie das kommen würde........................

oder so........................................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Und manche glauben Dir immer noch nicht. Soll sogar einige geben, die die finanzielle Situation des DAFV als "nicht so schlecht" bezeichnen!

 Deshalb reicht ja auch eine *freiwillige* Umlage.... ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> immerhin in Wathose und mit dem zukünftig einzig DAFV konformen Anglertackle.
> 
> ...



Jep, das ist der Ausblick in die Zukunft des.....äääääh......Abschöpfens?


----------



## muddyliz (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ungen/liebe-angelfreundinnen-und-angelfreunde
Das nächste Hochwasser kommt bestimmt und, so wie's aussieht, bald. Nur hört anscheinend die Dame das Rauschen nicht oder sie will's nicht hören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Danke - man kann nicht oft genug drauf hinweisen!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool im Angesichte der aktuellen Geschehnisse mit den ganzen Kündigungen ist doch der Neujahrsgruß der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ungen/liebe-angelfreundinnen-und-angelfreunde
> 
> Mir kommt da spontan der Begriff des Paralleluniversums in den Kopf....
> ...




Und auch Regionalverbände haben langsam die Schnauze voll - hier wird noch eine vorsorgliche Kündigung 2014 der Sachsen wie in anderen Landesverbänden gefordert.

Weil die Sachsen ja erst nächstes Jahr kündigen wollen (mit der seltsamen und falschen Ausführung, eine vorsorgliche Kündigung 2014 wäre rechtlich nicht möglich, andere LV zeigen ja, dass das geht, mit nachträglicher Abstimmung)?:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/AVS_Empfehlung_LVSA1214.pdf

Oder konnte sich da der Regionalverband Südsachsen - Mulde/Elster nur nicht durchsetzen mit der Forderung nach Kündigung noch 2014?

Besonders "nett" fand ich diesen Teil der Begründung des Regionalverbandes Südsachsen - Mulde/Elster, nach dem der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Führungsschwäche und Ignoranz gegenüber der Realität attestiert wird - wie oben von mir geschrieben: Paralleluniversum..

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, nachdem wir unwissenden Hetzer schon seit 2010 vor dieser Art der(Kon)Fusion warnten und die Folgen beschrieben, finde ich persönlich es überraschend schnell, dass die kompetenten Verbandler oder "untadeligen Funktionäre" (ihr erinnert euch? Sangerhausen..) jetzt schon, Ende 2014, anfangen aufzuwachen.
> 
> Das konnte so schliesslich kein kompetenter Verbandler ahnen oder voraussehen, wie das kommen würde........................
> 
> oder so........................................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine klare - und für Verbände eine ungewöhnliche - Ansage an Frau Dr. und ihren DAFV!

 Hast Du bei der Formulierung geholfen...? ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Die und sich helfen lassen von uns?
Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, nachdem wir unwissenden Hetzer schon seit 2010 vor dieser Art der(Kon)Fusion warnten und die Folgen beschrieben, finde ich persönlich es überraschend schnell, dass die kompetenten Verbandler oder "untadeligen Funktionäre" (ihr erinnert euch? Sangerhausen..) jetzt schon, Ende 2014, anfangen aufzuwachen.
> 
> Das konnte so schliesslich kein kompetenter Verbandler ahnen oder voraussehen, wie das kommen würde........................
> 
> oder so........................................


----------



## GandRalf (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Virales Gedankengut vom Stamm Finkenbeiner...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Knispel (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Punkt 7 ist auch gut : Scheitern von *Projekt DAV *....und Neuregelung .

Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, wie wollen die "Verursacher" dieses Caos etwas neu regeln, wenn sie das alte schon nicht auf die Reihe gebracht haben . Wenn ich mir die Seiten der LV´s ( auch die meines alten ) ansehe, ist dort die Anzahl der absolvierten Lehrgänge zur Sportfischerprüfung wichtiger als die Information der Angler in dieser Sache.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



> Nur hört anscheinend die Dame das Rauschen nicht oder sie will's nicht hören.



Apocalypse Cow


----------



## Dunraven (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit sind über den DSAV trotzdem im DAFV und bezahlen den trotzdem weiter  - plus die Mehrkosten für den DSAV.
> 
> Munkeln gehört hatte ich das schon..
> 
> Konnte mir aber bei meiner geringen Intelligenzleistung einfach nicht vorstellen oder das nachvollziehen, warum man beim DAFV kündigen sollte, um in den DSAV zu gehen, und damit trotzdem weiter im DAFV zu bleiben und den damit auch weiter zu bezahlen...



Ex  DAV Verband?
Denn das würde es erklären. Die waren ja nur drin wegen WM/EM usw. Für die Teilnahme daran müssen sie mind. im DAFV sein, aber nicht in beiden. Und da die ja eh den DSAV unterstützen wollen, weil der ja mit dem Geld eben das macht was sie wollen, Angeln organisieren, ist dann das mehr an Beitrag nicht das Problem. Denn die meisten ex DAV Verbände im Westen wollten doch halt das und sind dann auch bereit dafür zu zahlen. Denn wer an sowas teilnimmt investiert eh eine Menge Geld und Zeit, da machen 30 Euro mehr auch nichts. Das ist ja die Summe die 1 Liter Würmer + etwas Anfutter für ein einziges Angeln kostet. Und das ist dann wenig bei 1-2 Angeln jedes Wochenende in der Saison + viele einfach so in der Woche.



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt wie das mit Niedersachsen  weitergeht, wo jetzt Weser - Ems raus will und damit eventuell der  billigere LV wird ?



Naja Weser Ems hatte ja auch seine Mitglieder, obwohl die deutlich teurer waren. 
Wäre schon komisch wenn diejenigen wegen dem Geld austreten, die unbedingt das Geld zahlen wollten weil sie unbedingt im DAFV bleiben wollten. Aber da haben ja auch schon einige ihren Fehler bemerkt, und ihre Meinung geändert. Ein paar der Befürworter des Verbleibes im DAFV haben sich ja zu Delegierten wählen lassen. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Versammlungen des DAFV da eine Meinungsänderung bewirkt haben. Von daher sieht es gut aus für ein anderes Ergebnis. 

Interessant wäre auch die Frage was ist mit den Vereinen aus Weser Ems die unbedingt drin bleiben wollen? Als Niedersachsen abgestimmt hat gab es ja auch einige die gewechselt wären, wenn für den Austritt gestimmt worden wäre. Eben weil sie drin bleiben wollten.
Das dürfte auch für Dynamik bei allen LV sorgen die raus wollen oder drin bleiben. Denn die meisten werden nicht zu 100% für oder gegen Austritt stimmen.


----------



## Knispel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch die Frage was ist mit den Vereinen aus Weser Ems die unbedingt drin bleiben wollen? Als Niedersachsen abgestimmt hat gab es ja auch einige die gewechselt wären, wenn für den Austritt gestimmt worden wäre. Eben weil sie drin bleiben wollten.
> .



Können denn ja im LFV Bremen eintreten, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob Herr Schiller mit seiner Truppe drinbleibt, die veröffenlichgen nur immer die Zahlen ihrer Lehrgänge und sonstige öffentliche Auftritte - über die aktuelle Lage im BV hüllt man sich in Schweigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!

 Wie kannst Du dieses Thema bloß so nennen? Das ist doch nicht mehr aktuell! Die sind jetzt beim DAFV richtig in Fahrt! Musst nur mal auf die aktuelle und informative Internetseite des DAFV gucken. Empfehlenswert.

 Wie ich darauf komme?

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/

 Ich glaube ich brauch andere Pillen... ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Wieso?
Die haben doch recht.........

Bewegung > Richtung Abgrund...

Passt scho..


----------

